# Test E/Deca round 2...fight!



## Gibsonator

coming to a theatre near you.... Gibbys round 2 at test deca. Gonna run it 750/600/16 weeks/.25 adex e3d. lean as ever, diet dialed in. should be fun. will log my shit as usual.


----------



## stonetag

There is no doubt that it is a good combo, may your results be outstanding!


----------



## NbleSavage

Me next blast is Deca / Test C. 'tis the season.

Enjoy it, Gibs! Keep that water off!


----------



## silvereyes87

Throwing in any orals?


----------



## Jin

Over/Under for this cycle is 33.5 weeks. 

Place your bets.


----------



## Metalhead1

I will be running just about the same myself. Best of luck:32 (1):


----------



## Monster Gear

a very good combination, and I use 100 mg daily with oxymetolone


----------



## Seeker

Monster Gear said:


> a very good combination, and I use 100 mg daily with oxymetolone



Yeah that would be Oxymetholone. You could have just said Drol. What is the plan here Gibs? Put on a little bulky bulk? Not to much?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> coming to a theatre near you.... Gibbys round 2 at test deca. Gonna run it 600/600/16 weeks/.25 a adex eod. lean as ever, diet dialed in. should be fun. will log my shit as usual.



Hey bud good mix!! Here before long I’ll be starting a Test E /Npp run myself I love those 2 products !! Good luck


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Yeah that would be Oxymetholone. You could have just said Drol. What is the plan here Gibs? Put on a little bulky bulk? Not to much?



yeah exactly. don't wanna get toooo big ya know


----------



## BigSwolePump

16 weeks? cmon bro, you know you meant 26


----------



## Bullseye Forever

BigSwolePump said:


> 16 weeks? cmon bro, you know you meant 26



Yea that’s what I say to brother lol


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> 16 weeks? cmon bro, you know you meant 26



lol so for big swole and jin who followed my last cycle, go fukk yourself, jk. and hey give me credit for following through with a proper pct and time off eh!


----------



## PillarofBalance

You didn't specify gains will be lean muscle. Will it be lean muscle? Or lean fat? Or chubby muscles? Need details. Please respond.


----------



## BRICKS

Chubby muscle....that cracked me up ^^^^^


----------



## Gibsonator

PillarofBalance said:


> You didn't specify gains will be lean muscle. Will it be lean muscle? Or lean fat? Or chubby muscles? Need details. Please respond.



definitely going for the chubby muscle. chicks dig chubby muscle whadaya live under a rock man?


----------



## Gibsonator

on the real though I'm going to be very very on top of my diet and slowly increase healthy cals throughout this endeavour. right now I'm pretty strict, 3700 cals/day to maintain 230ish but I don't count macros as I eat the same boring shit all the time that used to track. 
One day I used my fitness pal and tracked everything I ate that day and it was 3625 cals, so I ate a snickers and called it a night.  lmao. anyways I'm sure you guys know what I mean. thanks for the laugh pob


----------



## BRICKS

Eating the same shit everyday has it's advantages if you don't mind doing it.  I don't count calories or macros, just eat more or less of the same shit everyday.


----------



## snake

Solid combo right there. Just don't get too big.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Test and my bitch nandy. Best combo ever right there.


----------



## Gibsonator

snake said:


> Solid combo right there. Just don't get too big.



oh noooo we definitely don't want to do that hah


----------



## NoQuarter

Will be excited to see what gains you make... glad your posting!


----------



## Gibsonator

NoQuarter said:


> Will be excited to see what gains you make... glad your posting!



well man I'm starting off in way better shape and so much more knowledgeable so it should go pretty badass


----------



## da21hs

so whats your stats at start? Bf, height, weight?


----------



## Gibsonator

6'4" 230lbs 13%


----------



## NbleSavage

^^ Fawkin' jacked. Well done, M8 ^^


----------



## Gibsonator

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ Fawkin' jacked. Well done, M8 ^^



gettin there brutha


----------



## Runningwild

Love test deca cycles keep us posted on your progress man


----------



## IHI

Looking forward to this thread.

got scared and sold my tren and going to run test/npp instead- new oil for me so looking forward to it.


----------



## Gibsonator

where I'm at today, no tan, hairy fukker haha
View attachment 4764


----------



## Gibsonator

and that beard is going tomorrow I can't fukkin stand it anymore, much rather have it close shaved


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> and that beard is going tomorrow I can't fukkin stand it anymore, much rather have it close shaved



That is the worst stage of a beard all itchy and looking like chuck Norris


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> That is the worst stage of a beard all itchy and looking like chuck Norris



man, it's just annoying. I'm over it, I like my faded clean cut beard much better. hey I tried


----------



## IHI

Was going to say you have a nice base to start with but i didnt see any ass shots so i dont know now, might have some Kardashian ass going on thats gunna convert everything to estrogen and all you’ll get is big tits from this cycle.:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator

IHI said:


> Was going to say you have a nice base to start with but i didnt see any ass shots so i dont know now, might have some Kardashian ass going on thats gunna convert everything to estrogen and all you’ll get is big tits from this cycle.:32 (20):



one could only hope...


----------



## BRICKS

Looking good bro, keep on it


----------



## Gibsonator

BRICKS said:


> Looking good bro, keep on it



thanks man I appreciate it. I'm really excited to see what i can do with this cycle


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> thanks man I appreciate it. I'm really excited to see how long I can run this cycle




I believe in you.


----------



## motown1002

Good luck Gibs.  Keep up with the progress pics.  Good base to start that cycle.  Looking good man.


----------



## Gibsonator

proposed to my woman today at the gym, had it all set up with the manager playing our song over the speaker, gym bro filming, it was pretty cool.  and yes smartasses she did say yes lol


----------



## IHI

Congratulations Gib!!!


----------



## Seeker

Congrats on the engagement.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> proposed to my woman today at the gym, had it all set up with the manager playing our song over the speaker, gym bro filming, it was pretty cool.  and yes smartasses she did say yes lol



Congrats brother!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Whoa congrats man!


----------



## BRICKS

Congrats brother.


----------



## NoQuarter

Gibs, congrats brother!  That's awesome!


----------



## Gibsonator

thanks fellas.  I'm super stoked everything went really good! my phone has been blowing up all night everyone is so awesome supportive. we really love each other a lot. next post should be first pin bruthas I can't wait


----------



## ECKSRATED

Congrats on the engagement gibs.


----------



## Gibsonator

Alright just did 1st pin of the cycle, 300mg test e, 300 deca. funny how exciting that is, must be sick in the head or something. Lets gooooooo!!!


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> Alright just did 1st pin of the cycle, 300mg test e, 300 deca. funny how exciting that is, must be sick in the head or something. Lets gooooooo!!!



Jackpot.....


----------



## Metalhead1

Ah the time has come. Get it:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator

starting weight is 228lbs @ 6'4"


----------



## motown1002

Congrats Gibs!!  That's great to hear.  What is your/her song?  

I played a song my our engagement too.  1000 years.


----------



## Gibsonator

fukked up 10 char


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Congrats Gibs!!  That's great to hear.  What is your/her song?
> 
> I played a song my our engagement too.  1000 years.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

How’s the cycle going bud?


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> How’s the cycle going bud?



well, hard to tell since I just started yesterday lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> well, hard to tell since I just started yesterday lol



Lol!! I see,I’m gonna do one with Test E and Npp soon myself whenever the doctor lets me go back to the gym I can’t wait


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Lol!! I see,I’m gonna do one with Test E and Npp soon myself whenever the doctor lets me go back to the gym I can’t wait



Cool man I'm sure ur looking forward to it. may want to get back into full swing in the gym before kicking it into maximum overdrive :32 (9): :32 (9): :32 (9):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> Cool man I'm sure ur looking forward to it. may want to get back into full swing in the gym before kicking it into maximum overdrive :32 (9): :32 (9): :32 (9):



If he releases me next week at my appt I’m prolly gonna wait and start sometime in January or February.Cause I’ve been out of the the gym for 5 months with this broken leg...it sucks too


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> If he releases me next week at my appt I’m prolly gonna wait and start sometime in January or February.Cause I’ve been out of the the gym for 5 months with this broken leg...it sucks too



shit man good luck!


----------



## Hurt

Congrats on the engagement brother! And congrats on starting the next cycle! Pissed you beat me to it haha


----------



## Gibsonator

day 4 of keeping up with the cardio/hitting abs.  getting easier and more tolerable. will continue to do so throughout this cycle. I would like to see the difference. I ran a similar cycle last time with 0 cardio and didn't start the ab work till I started running the tren so with increasing cals slowly and keeping on that I hope it will help keep these muthafukkin gainz on the leaner side


----------



## motown1002

How much cardio are you doing?


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> How much cardio are you doing?



10 mins stairclimber lol


----------



## motown1002

I hate the stairclimber.  I did it once.  never again.  lol


----------



## Gibsonator

gym fukkery story 37;
finished up legs, as much as i didnt want to hit abs i was commited... sit up bench taken, dip bars where you can do leg lifts taken, padded area to do planks 100% occupied and then my favorite crunch machine is taken... by an old asian man who appears to be asleep
 So I'm standing in the middle of this area and decide it's time to go wake this fukker up. As i get close he reaches up and grabs the bars like he's going to do a set. Maybe he was meditating, i don't fukkin know, not gonna ask him how many sets mid set so i turn around and head back to my stageing area where i can jump on any one of these things as soon as theyre available.
 As I'm standing there,  mostly focused on this guy on the machine i want, i notice he's sitting there holding the bars above his head and his motherfukkin eyes are closed again. I wait 2,3,4,5 mins and that's enough my blood is boiling.
 This is where shit goes south lol. "Excuse me, are you using this equiptment and if so how much longer?" I ask. He replies, " Ah yoo fookin seriass, I just started". K so I lose my shit at this point.
 I tell him I've been watching him for 7 mins and he hasn't done a single set, matter of fact it lools like he's sleeping, there's about 200 people up in the gym and that's very inconsiderate. He tells me he was stretching... holy fukk i must have had steam coming out of my ears for real. Then i calmed down a bit, laughed at him and told him he is the reason that the gym fukking sukks, and i went on a bit more but you get the picture.
 Long ass fukkin rant I'm sure you've all dealt with this bit man i can't fukkin stand it at times ugh. thanks reading lol


----------



## Jin

“Yoo fookin seriass”

was it Stanley?


----------



## NbleSavage

U wot M8?

LOL!


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> “Yoo fookin seriass”
> 
> was it Stanley?



My thoughts exactly! I visioned a small Asian man that talks like him lol


----------



## Gibsonator

about 2 1/2 weeks in. current weight 233. Libido is highly elevated and starting to feel strong like bull. dbol rulez. later


----------



## Hurt

I <3 dbol

.....


----------



## Gibsonator

Stronger/bigger by the day. 234lbs so I'm up 4-6 lbs. that 4 pack i worked so hard for is but a faint memory hah. theres about an outline left. i know i am my worst critic. 
Training is going good, diet good, current plan is to stick at 4300 cals, up my cardio from 10 to 15 mins and also switch my ai back to eod instead of e3d. 
I know its early in the game I'm just being precatious, ain't tryin to look like a fukkin strong ass marshmallow


----------



## Bro Bundy

dbol adds water taking away some of the cuts..Dont worry about that..Bulk and get big once the dbol is over the water will go away and u will see the cuts with the added muscle


----------



## Gibsonator

Bro Bundy said:


> dbol adds water taking away some of the cuts..Dont worry about that..Bulk and get big once the dbol is over the water will go away and u will see the cuts with the added muscle



thats the plan bb


----------



## Rivere Stelanos

Let the gainz begin. Good luck Gibs


----------



## Gibsonator

i tend to mind fukk the shit outta myself when on cycle,  say crazy things etc lol
my woman was just telling me i am getting sexier by the day,  which i replied, no i feel like I'm not, she told me to stfu it's in my head so i did the smart thing and said ok babe haha


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> Stronger/bigger by the day. 234lbs so I'm up 4-6 lbs. that 4 pack i worked so hard for is but a faint memory hah. theres about an outline left. i know i am my worst critic.
> Training is going good, diet good, current plan is to stick at 4300 cals, up my cardio from 10 to 15 mins and also switch my ai back to eod instead of e3d.
> I know its early in the game I'm just being precatious, ain't tryin to look like a fukkin strong ass marshmallow



keep up the good work man - and post progress pics! Sometimes that will help you with the mind fuk portion of things - documenting everything so it can be looked at objectively.


----------



## motown1002

Gibsonator said:


> i tend to mind fukk the shit outta myself when on cycle,  say crazy things etc lol
> my woman was just telling me i am getting sexier by the day,  which i replied, no i feel like I'm not, she told me to stfu it's in my head so i did the smart thing and said ok babe haha



Smart man!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> keep up the good work man - and post progress pics! Sometimes that will help you with the mind fuk portion of things - documenting everything so it can be looked at objectively.



will do brother


----------



## Gibsonator

10fukkinchar
View attachment 4920


----------



## Hurt

The gainz are coming - now what can we do about that ugly mug?! LOL JK bro solid work!


----------



## Gibsonator

haha k skeletor


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> haha k ZEUS



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Hey Gibby hows it going so far bud?


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Hey Gibby hows it going so far bud?



so far so good brutha man


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> so far so good brutha man



I’m getting ready to get all my stuff to start mine in January


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> I’m getting ready to get all my stuff to start mine in January



aahhhh shhhheeeeit


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> aahhhh shhhheeeeit



Hell the ancillaries cost more than the gear


----------



## Gibsonator

had an awesome shoulder session today. Libido is absolutely fukkin crazy. Times like these make me know for sure i met the right woman thats down to keep up with me  Feeling good, training is progressing at such a faster pace and my shirts are already getting tighter on me lol.  tomorrow is chest/tris. Gettin my kiddo in 3-4 days a week now he's starting to love it,  perfect


----------



## Gibsonator

And so it begins... over the last 2 days I've had about 5 people come up and tell me I'm looking bigger. One guy today was like, must be the protein powder eh followed by a wink. lol. 
Raped my chest within an inch of it's life tonight, really good strong workout,  the mind/muscle connection was on point all the contractions felt great. 
Wore my wrist wraps only on my heavier bench sets and man was i diggin it, arms felt a lot stronger/sturdy. Also, Hatebreed is the fukkin shit for lifting. laterz


----------



## silvereyes87

Good shit man. Those days where everything feels on point are the best.


----------



## dsa8864667

Whats your routine split look like?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Well Gibby,just ordered a few things for my incoming cycle!! Been out of the gym 6 months lol! But got released to go back in 2 weeks ye haw!!! Still gotta get some more items to follow but well on my way....hope yours is doing good bud!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well Gibby,just ordered a few things for my incoming cycle!! Been out of the gym 6 months lol! But got released to go back in 2 weeks ye haw!!! Still gotta get some more items to follow but well on my way....hope yours is doing good bud!!



spend a couple months getting back into it before you blast. and looking forward to the thread man


----------



## Gibsonator

my libido is fukkin retarded right now. that is all :32 (9):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> spend a couple months getting back into it before you blast. and looking forward to the thread man



Yea it’s gonna take me that long to get everything together


----------



## Seeker

Looks like you're having a hell  of a ride. Enjoy


----------



## Gibsonator

holy fukk 237.5
killer back attack off to do xmas stuff with my loves


----------



## Gibsonator

skip to 1:03. 6'4 and full of muscles :32 (18):
old music videos are hilarious to watch


----------



## Gibsonator

wrecked shoulders/biceps. 15 mins cardio whuuut  Jumped on the scale... 241.5. guy in the locker room was like, lemme guess... 265. wrong but thanks lol. Will be interesting to see how my weight holds up after i drop the dbol in 2 weeks


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> wrecked shoulders/biceps. 15 mins cardio whuuut  Jumped on the scale... 241.5. guy in the locker room was like, lemme guess... 265. wrong but thanks lol. Will be interesting to see how my weight holds up after i drop the dbol in 2 weeks



I must look small because people always guess at lest 25 lbs under for me. 

You sure your e2 in in control? Your weight is blowing up.


----------



## tinymk

Solid weight brother. I am with Jin, most guess me 250 pounds and I am 280.


----------



## motown1002

Damn Gibs.  Looks like this cycle is working great for you.  Staying fairly lean?


----------



## Gibsonator

goin good yea staying fairly lean, should drop some water weight when i drop the dbol. for now I'm just gonna enjoy it and keep my ai the same.


----------



## Hurt

Slow down ya big bastahd!!! Let us little guys catch up! 

Keep killing it bro!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Slow down ya big bastahd!!! Let us little guys catch up!
> 
> Keep killing it bro!



nothin little about you, or a majority of our members :32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator

nice back/trap workout today. goddamn back pump was off the chain on the bent over barbell rows & deads.
View attachment 4962

View attachment 4963


----------



## Gibsonator

killed these biceps. 6 workouts 5 sets each 30 total sets x 12-15 reps each. 
View attachment 4976

View attachment 4977


----------



## Thezilla

Back looking good bro



Gibsonator said:


> nice back/trap workout today. goddamn back pump was off the chain on the bent over barbell rows & deads.
> View attachment 4962
> 
> View attachment 4963


----------



## motown1002

Hey Gibs, that back is looking good!  Keep it up!


----------



## Gibsonator

thanks duderinos


----------



## motown1002

Hey Gibs, how big are those guns?


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Hey Gibs, how big are those guns?



not sure, I'll check. Long limbs man i have been putting in a lot of work to get these arms/legs bigger

pain in the ass to do solo but with no pump measured 17.5".


----------



## tinymk

Back looks solid brother


----------



## Gibsonator

2 off days by means of life being too busy. tomorrow I'm goin nukkin futts


----------



## BRICKS

Two days off? Holy sh*t bro you're gonna shrink.  Seriously, make sure you take those rest days Gibs.  Those are necessary for growth too.  Strong work, looking good.


----------



## ECKSRATED

BRICKS said:


> Two days off? Holy sh*t bro you're gonna shrink.  Seriously, make sure you take those rest days Gibs.  Those are necessary for growth too.  Strong work, looking good.



I think we're slowly getting this into his brain. Lol


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> I think we're slowly getting this into his brain. Lol



haha yea I'm a slow learner


----------



## Gibsonator

so, chick is pissed over some slut makin googly eyes at me at the gym, again, propane ran out mid grilling and i misjudged the icicle lights for out back big time and need 3 more boxes. fukkk. workout was killer though first time I've ever hit shoulder/legs same day. was feeling strong as shit. that is all.


----------



## Gibsonator

k we are entering week 5... where the magic happens lol. feeling fukkin great, i am a walking fukking hardon and my strength/stamina is ridonkulous, yeah thats right. very happy with how things are progressing


----------



## Hurt

Hell yeah man keep it up!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Hell yeah man keep it up!



Hurt & Gibs taking over the world ooooooh yyyeaaaahhhh


----------



## Gibsonator

All is good. Been working like a maniac, still tearing shit up in the gym. Yesterday a guy told me, " Damn dude you look leaner and bigger everytime I see you!" Today a guy said i look taller, lol. People are noticing. Shoulder striations are sickening, everything voming together real good. Keeping cals at 4300 for 2 more weeks then jumping to 4600. Chicky starts the anavar tomorrow I'm excited...


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> All is good. Been working like a maniac, still tearing shit up in the gym. Yesterday a guy told me, " Damn dude you look leaner and bigger everytime I see you!" Today a guy said i look taller, lol. People are noticing. Shoulder striations are sickening, everything voming together real good. Keeping cals at 4300 for 2 more weeks then jumping to 4600. Chicky starts the anavar tomorrow I'm excited...



Sounds like things are going good bud!!


----------



## Gibsonator

workouts going great. still sittin at 242. the lower back pumps from the dbol are a lil rough at times but aint holding me back. week 5 coming to an end.
View attachment 5035

View attachment 5036

View attachment 5037

View attachment 5038


----------



## Jin

That top picture is awesome. You look really yolked.

you're definitely going to surpass me in weigh and how big you look. Keep at it boy!


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> That top picture is awesome. You look really yolked.
> 
> you're definitely going to surpass me in weigh and how big you look. Keep at it boy!



dude when the lighting/angle is right...


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> dude when the lighting/angle is right...



Even twats look yuuuge.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Even twats look yuuuge.


haha dude obviously you saw that ruffled my feathers a bit


----------



## NbleSavage

Looking jacked, M8! Good on ya!


----------



## Gibsonator

some of ya guys get it some don't have a clue how retarded hard it is to build muscle on a 6'4" frame. doin my best of course


----------



## Hurt

Looking good brother! Keep doing your thing.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Looking good brother! Keep doing your thing.



thanks man gonna keep pushing the envelope. on a side note... are we the only 2 logs with pics lol


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> thanks man gonna keep pushing the envelope. on a side note... are we the only 2 logs with pics lol



Tiny has pics in his log!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Tiny has pics in his log!



oh yeah and sick ass videos. guy is a beast!


----------



## Gibsonator

pinned with the new 25x1s today. idk about them. took 3 times longer and waaaay harder to push the plunger. yes I'm a plumber hold your stupid jokes haha. anyways maybe just gonna take some getting used to. for sure the injection felt like nothing but pushing 2.25 cc for about 2 mins made me move the needle around quite a bit. 
Worked a retarded 13 hr day i was just too spent for the gym. it's cool, it was time for a rest day. Off to bed early and up early. Ugly sweater party tomorrow night, should be kewl


----------



## ECKSRATED

Run the barrel of the syringe under hot water for 20 seconds before pinning. It'll make it come out easier


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Run the barrel of the syringe under hot water for 20 seconds before pinning. It'll make it come out easier



I'll give that a try thanks bud


----------



## IHI

Youll get used to the “governed” administration. Been using 25ga for years, this go around pinning 2ml every other day with same 25x1, doesnt take me 2minutes, but no pip afterwards either regardless of site i chose, so i love”em


----------



## Gibsonator

tried ecks recommendation, same shit. fukkin annoying how long it takes. really had no problems with the 23s so I'm goin back.
 test in full effect, feeling great. droppin dbol after tomorrow closing week 6. 
 weight at 240 strength increasing at the usual pace. 
 been very overworked the last 2 months which has led me to drink more than a healthy amount. It's causing problems. I'm over it. Been 3 days so far and feeling great and focused. Very antisocial and anxiety is bad but i know the longer i keep at it the better I'll feel.
 I'll stickin around, and probably won't act like quite such an asshole from hereon out but no promises


----------



## ECKSRATED

How long does it take u to pin? Shit 2ml literally takes about 45 to 60 seconds with a 25. But hey if u don't like it the go backto the 23s. 

And stop drinking u alchy!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> How long does it take u to pin? Shit 2ml literally takes about 45 to 60 seconds with a 25. But hey if u don't like it the go backto the 23s.
> 
> And stop drinking u alchy!!!



takes about 2 fukkin minutes, nearly impossible to get that last .5 in. and yeah man I'm a work in progress. totally open with you guys. if you dont see me as active its just cause I'm working through some demons


----------



## tinymk

Stay on course brother


----------



## NbleSavage

Hitting yer pin with a hair drier for a quick minute helps with oil viscosity also IME.


----------



## Gibsonator

Went back to the 23s, smooth sailing. Hit back hard and heavy today. Back day. deads heavy set 3rd rep complete stomach cramped up but somehow i got it. had to throw my belt off and akward stretch it for it to release lol. Then getting undressed to shower got the fukkin worst lat cramp to date. had to bend/stretch and run hot water on it for 5/6 mins fuuukk.
 Dropped the dbol Sunday, havent drank in almost a week minus a few beers christmas eve and i drink plenty of water. Think the ab cramp was due to my belt being too tight and the pull didn't come.off the ground right. Lat cramps happen often after back days I'm not trippin about it but shit was pretty painful.
 Will be looking for somewhere to give blood next week to lower rbcs. Hope you guys had a great Christmas!


----------



## motown1002

Great job on throttling back on the drinking.  Even a hard time of the year to do that.  Keep hitting it hard Gibs!!  Looking good my man!


----------



## Gibsonator

Current weight 241. Eating like an animal. Dropping some water weight since stopping the dbol. 14th pin this morning as I end week 7. Found a small bb size lump behind my right areola,  upped arimidex. hopefully that'll kill it. 
 Hit everything hard and heavy as fukk this week,  feeling strong and good. Also with the booze out of the picture i feel really good. Having troubles sleeping because of it but that should pass, i hope.
 Got my SBD knee sleeves the other day and gave them a try yesterday.. i like them a lot. Hit a couple rep prs 
 Happy new years everyone, 2018 is the year to get jacked and swoll as fukk  lllet's goooooo :32 (9):


----------



## motown1002

Happy New Years Gibs.  We are going to get jacked in 2018.  Swole is the goal!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## stanley

yea buddy happy new year to you and your family ,2018 here we come


----------



## ECKSRATED

Sbd sleeves will make u love squatting even more. Nice buy.


----------



## tinymk

SBD's are a good purchase. They are what I wear on my old knees


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> Found a small bb size lump behind my right areola,  upped arimidex



Discontinue the cycle now for a best bet 

or at least the nandrolone anyway.

My bet is you running these high dosed over extended cycles without an equal time off is catching up with you 

Unless your a person that depends on the way you look for a living logically you ought to discontinue now.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Zeigler said:


> Discontinue the cycle now for a best bet
> 
> or at least the nandrolone anyway.
> 
> My bet is you running these high dosed over extended cycles without an equal time off is catching up with you
> 
> Unless your a person that depends on the way you look for a living logically you ought to discontinue now.



Stop the cycle cus he's got a ltitle lump??? Lol he knows how to get rid of it and if he doesn't the guys here can tell him what to do.


----------



## Metalhead1

Glad to hear it's going good Gibs. Have you looked into nolva for the lump? Also glad yo hear you kicked the booze. Eyes on the prize homie!


----------



## Seeker

You should have no problem finding somewhere to give blood. Just go to the red cross website and lookup your area. Also, not sure if you've done any bloodwork recently? If not, do so. Let's make sure your ai is working. Where you live getting private blood should be easy too.


----------



## pumpboss

Thanks for logging progress and experience on this cycle. I ran same cycle a year ago. had great results but deca gave me wicked sides. Made me crazy af. I didn't get bloods done but I think my estrogen was too high. I'm thinking of running it again but having caber on hand and getting bloods done. Looking forward to continuing to follow your progress.


----------



## Gibsonator

Ziegler ur trippin dude,  it's miniscule. Yea seek plan on giving blood next week and also ordering a blood test very soon. Pumpboss thanks, lose the giant orange dildo lol


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> Stop the cycle cus he's got a ltitle lump???



Thats like saying 

stop smoking cigatettes because of a little bronchitis ???

Dont see why the cycle is more important than a lump in your chest but to each its own


----------



## ECKSRATED

Zeigler said:


> Thats like saying
> 
> stop smoking cigatettes because of a little bronchitis ???
> 
> Dont see why the cycle is more important than a lump in your chest but to each its own



So u would stop your cycle at week 7 if u felt a little tiny lump in your nipple? I'm not saying it's the wrong thing to do but these are things that we know can happen during cycles and the reason we have the necessary drugs on hand before we start the cycle.


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> So u would stop your cycle at week 7 if u felt a little tiny lump in your nipple? I'm not saying it's the wrong thing to do but these are things that we know can happen during cycles and the reason we have the necessary drugs on hand before we start the cycle.



Hey if youre confident that what you have will eliminate any chance of it growing into an issue then ......

Not gunna wait another few weeks till that nandy is in full swing then have to wait another 4 or some odd weeks for it to taper off while that thing has potential to expand


----------



## Bro Bundy

every aas user is gonna have some no matter what u do..You only stop a cycle for injuries or bad bloods


----------



## John Ziegler

Bro Bundy said:


> every aas user is gonna have some no matter what u do..You only stop a cycle for injuries or bad bloods



In your opinion that is but not in a logical one


----------



## BRICKS

Hey Gibs, that sleep will get better.  When I quit drinking, I could not believe how good I slept.  And, on a side note, while you may think you sleep better with alcohol, alcohol induced sleep is sh*tty sleep. It completely fks with REM sleep, and you need that.  

You're doing a great job, buddy, stick to your guns and keep it going.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Hey Gibs, that sleep will get better.  When I quit drinking, I could not believe how good I slept.  And, on a side note, while you may think you sleep better with alcohol, alcohol induced sleep is sh*tty sleep. It completely fks with REM sleep, and you need that.
> 
> You're doing a great job, buddy, stick to your guns and keep it going.



What he said. Keep it up big guy.


----------



## pumpboss

Gibsonator said:


> Ziegler ur trippin dude,  it's miniscule. Yea seek plan on giving blood next week and also ordering a blood test very soon. Pumpboss thanks, lose the giant orange dildo lol


LOL that was a fukking carrot I found. Tried to use it on my girl. She was not impressed.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hit biceps/triceps real good this morning, smog check, donated blood, side job done and ready to relax aaahhhhh yyyeeeaaah
got a dig up early morning no idea how long thats gonna take so most likely use that as my rest day and make that double time


----------



## Rivere Stelanos

Keep up the good work Gibs. Your doin great.


----------



## jennerrator

my .02....

I'll never touch HGH again after my lung cancer.....no way to ever say that caused it.....but have no desire to find out...


----------



## Rhino99

pumpboss said:


> LOL that was a fukking carrot I found. Tried to use it on my girl. She was not impressed.



Lmao



10char


----------



## Gibsonator

jennerrator50 said:


> my .02....
> 
> I'll never touch HGH again after my lung cancer.....no way to ever say that caused it.....but have no desire to find out...



ummm... what?


----------



## jennerrator

Gibsonator said:


> ummm... what?




lol...what didn't you get??

My point is shit causes shit and you just don't know all the time if it's not serious...regarding lumps...bumps etc...


----------



## jennerrator

another way to say what I'm saying...because my Dr. knew I was using steroids...he had me do a heart scan to make sure all was good...of course I would have never done that on my own (wouldn't have even thought about it) that goes the same with blood tests...a lot of folks just don't think to or care to make sure all is good when they use steroids on a long time basis....


----------



## Gibsonator

Strangest thing happened at the gym today... some of you may remember in my previous log when i got in an altercation with this annoying fukk awhile back. Well today, the guy comes up over towards me as i finish a set of rack pulls, my first instinct is to get ready to knock his ass out, but wait... he starts talking in an actual well mannered voice/tone and says, " hey man, i want to apologize for the way i acted earlier this year". I was floored. I told him apology excepted and it's squashed. 
 Never in my life did i think that would happen, my guess is his doctor gave him some meds or he just came to the realization that everyone hates him and he wants to change. Anyways, I respect that he did that, very cool.


----------



## Rhino99

Gibsonator said:


> Strangest thing happened at the gym today... some of you may remember in my previous log when i got in an altercation with this annoying fukk awhile back. Well today, the guy comes up over towards me as i finish a set of rack pulls, my first instinct is to get ready to knock his ass out, but wait... he starts talking in an actual well mannered voice/tone and says, " hey man, i want to apologize for the way i acted earlier this year". I was floored. I told him apology excepted and it's squashed.
> Never in my life did i think that would happen, my guess is his doctor gave him some meds or he just came to the realization that everyone hates him and he wants to change. Anyways, I respect that he did that, very cool.




That sounds like good reading, can you post a link to your log


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> That sounds like good reading, can you post a link to your log



oh man i just read through my old thread crackin up hahahaha. Shits crazy, anyways heres the page where i explain what happened... enjoy 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23843-Test-E-Npp-log/page16


----------



## Rhino99

Holy shit dude.
I just read your first post on that page and it's like the beginning of a ****ing novel, lol.

I'm not even going further I'm on a start from the beginning!


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Holy shit dude.
> I just read your first post on that page and it's like the beginning of a ****ing novel, lol.
> 
> I'm not even going further I'm on a start from the beginning!



lots of ups and downs in my life during that time I'm sure it'll be an interesting read for ya haha


----------



## Rhino99

Lol, a roller coaster for sure.
Great log man, I enjoyed it. You kept shit real, I appreciate that.


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Lol, a roller coaster for sure.
> Great log man, I enjoyed it. You kept shit real, I appreciate that.



there is no other way bro, otherwise it's pointless imo.


----------



## Redrum1327

so this is your thread


----------



## Gibsonator

Redrum1327 said:


> so this is your thread



yessir, welcome


----------



## Gibsonator

that cold that's been looming finally caught up with me yesterday, I was laid out all day. Gotta pay the bills so back to work today. Somehow had my best leg day in a while. Loving those sbd sleeves!


----------



## IHI

I love winter time since theres nothing to do but work to stockpile summer blow money, and lift...i hate the illnesses that float around and ruin the momentum of that second aspect


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Progress is going strong I see


----------



## Gibsonator

Still hovering at 240. Still got this damn cold but got in a pretty damn good chest workout yesterday and shoulders/traps today. Feeling strong,  lookin big as fukk, so far so good.
 Tried out some tumeric for my hip inflammation and some melatonin to help with getting a good nights sleep. i haven't had any hip pain all day and i only woke up 1 time last night, to eat a bowl of cereal lol. Gonna keep using the 2, i hope they continue to work! Happy Friday


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> Still hovering at 240. Still got this damn cold but got in a pretty damn good chest workout yesterday and shoulders/traps today. Feeling strong,  lookin big as fukk, so far so good.
> Tried out some tumeric for my hip inflammation and some melatonin to help with getting a good nights sleep. i haven't had any hip pain all day and i only woke up 1 time last night, to eat a bowl of cereal lol. Gonna keep using the 2, i hope they continue to work! Happy Friday



Glad to hear it's going well brotha despite the cold! I'm going to catch up to you dude - I was 232 this AM!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Glad to hear it's going well brotha despite the cold! I'm going to catch up to you dude - I was 232 this AM!



goddamnit man haha wtf you eatin rocks?


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> goddamnit man haha wtf you eatin rocks?



The secret is tren and McDonalds LOL


----------



## Gibsonator

View attachment 5204

10charzarr


----------



## Rhino99

Whose dildo is that in the background


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Whose dildo is that in the background



did i leave that out again?! shit!


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Whose dildo is that in the background



you had me look at the pic 7 times searching for a dildo lmao. it's definately under the bed so what are you referring to assclown?


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> you had me look at the pic 7 times searching for a dildo lmao. it's definately under the bed so what are you referring to assclown?



TROLLED. HARD. 

like, dildo hard.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> TROLLED. HARD.
> 
> like, dildo hard.



damnit.....


----------



## Rhino99

Gibsonator said:


> you had me look at the pic 7 times searching for a dildo lmao. it's definately under the bed so what are you referring to assclown?



LMAO


10char


----------



## Rhino99

Gibs!


----------



## Gibsonator

alright dude thats enough. stay out my thread if alls ur gonna do is be an ass alright


----------



## Rhino99

Dude what?
You're serious?


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Dude what?
> You're serious?



yea man I'm dead serious. don't clutter my thread with stupid bs


----------



## Gibsonator

this is a log of my journey. not many do this. not many post up pics. so be a part of it or get lost.


----------



## Rhino99

Lmfao!

I know women less sensitive than you.
I'm out.


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> I know women less sensitive than you.
> I'm out.



good and I'm sure you'll make a lot of friends here fag


----------



## Rhino99

Lol. Call me a fag. Are you 12 years old...?

I have made a few friends here, normal guys. Assbag whiners like you though i'd rather not.
You're hijacking your own very important thread, so im out for good.


----------



## Gibsonator

Rhino99 said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> I know women less sensitive than you.
> I'm out.





Rhino99 said:


> Lol. Call me a fag. Are you 12 years old...?
> 
> I have made a few friends here, normal guys. Assbag whiners like you though i'd rather not.
> You're hijacking your own very important thread, so im out for good.



i played along with your stupid dildo comment yet you kept going. i dont have patience for ur shit laters


----------



## Gibsonator

killer bicep/tricep session today. my close grip bench is real close to regular bench. crazy. my triceps have exploded so I'm putting more emphasis on biceps from here on. only other thing to note, goin into the tail end of week 8 is that my libido is absolutely captain insano. thank god i got a good woman that takes care of me or i would be gettin in some serious trouble


----------



## Gibsonator

Hammered legs hard today holy fukk. Heavy Squats, Hack squats, calve raises supersetted with Romanian deads, leg curls supersetted with abductor machine. Dead.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> Hammered legs hard today holy fukk. Heavy Squats, Hack squats, calve raises supersetted with Romanian deads, leg curls supersetted with abductor machine. Dead.



Now let’s get out for a run lol!


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Now let’s get out for a run lol!



man to be honest i havent been doin a lick of cardio lately, being sick my stamina is shit. I'll get back at it when this it passes


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> man to be honest i havent been doin a lick of cardio lately, being sick my stamina is shit. I'll get back at it when this it passes



Man I will be so glad when I can do cardio again lol!! 6 months is a long time,I’m so forward to starting back up in the gym


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Man I will be so glad when I can do cardio again lol!! 6 months is a long time,I’m so forward to starting back up in the gym



That's pretty soon, right? And quit lyin nobody wants to do cardio lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> That's pretty soon, right? And quit lyin nobody wants to do cardio lol



Yea I gotta go back one more time to the doctor then I can start up again!! 
Seriously I love cardio,I do mine like at 5 in the morning,nobody at the gym quiet,and  listening to heavy metal and walking lol


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> Hammered legs hard today holy fukk. Heavy Squats, Hack squats, calve raises supersetted with Romanian deads, leg curls supersetted with abductor machine. Dead.



Get some man! Good work


----------



## Gibsonator

scale said 241 today. looks like I'm equalizing out after dropping the dbol and the deca is kicking in. Cool. Calories are at 4500 still. next week bump to 4700. strength still climbing even through this cold i have. that tiny lump i had in my right areola is almost gone. good shit. 
 Hit shoulders/biceps today, got in a stupid argument with my chick at the gym... as usual, fukked her 3 times tonight to show her who's boss. i got a pic off that swollen ass pussy I'm tempted to post in thw redlight lol.
 looking at about  15 hour day tomorrow so probably forced rest day then kill chest on Friday. 
 Side note, my hamstrings/quads are almost sick enough to post a pic haha. I have been hammering those fukkers and it's showing.. to be continued...


----------



## Gibsonator

long workday, it was expected so i hit a hard/heavy/fast 45 min push/pull workout on my lunch break at some random LA Fitness in LA, lol. Got back to the shop with a sick pump and these fools were like daaamn gibby haha. Lazy taco truck eating slackers smh. things are lookin good I'll put up some pics soon, haven't really been doin that so much so that i can see the difference better.


----------



## Gibsonator

242.5 today. Off work a lil early, gym was a ghost town 
High volume back day, 10x5 on everything as heavy as i could go. Finished off with 3 variations of shrugs 10x4 sets.  Sick pump, feelin bigger by the day.... goddamnit (pinini voice)
Went to claim jumpers afterwards and ate like an animal. Every woman up in there was checkin the goods. Normally that would upset the lady but we're talkin about an older overweight crowd haha. 
Week 9 coming to an end, 18th pin is locked and loaded get sum :32 (9):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Sounds like a winner of a day bud


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Sounds like a winner of a day bud



today was a good day brutha


----------



## Gibsonator

Tipped the scale at 245 today. This cold is on its tail end out thank god. Workouts continue to get better. More than average compliments and such. 
Last 2 pins were bleeders. Not too bad but not enough for 1 swab to handle. Maybe hitting scar tissue idk, no big deal. Contemplating having my women do them from now on to see if it helps and of course then i wont have to deal with the goddamn ab/lat cramps lol. 
Hit bis/tris real good today, tomorrow shoulders. Arrivadirche


----------



## Metalhead1

Hope that cold has run it's course for you. I know that shit sucks on cycle. X2 on getting the lady to pin you. One less thing to worry about. Keep getting it Gibs


----------



## Gibsonator

245.5lbs. Strong shoulder session today. I took the melotonin with the turmeric and by request from the lady (due to snoring) i tried out those breath strips last night and oh man did i sleep great. She said i have sleep apnea, at times i won't breath for almost a minute so she shakes me. That's pretty crazy.
 Speaking of crazy, tonight at the gym there was this young girl couldn't have been over 19, wearing the smallest sports bra known to mankind, apparently she was spending more time staring at me than lifting and my woman finally got pissed enought to tell her, "look over ther one more time! one more time!" lmao. I know, cool story bro. Time to feed the beast, laters


----------



## Jin

IME the heavier you get the worse the breathing/apnea. Probably gonna get worse.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> IME the heavier you get the worse the breathing/apnea. Probably gonna get worse.



well hopefully this combo helps out with that. plus i don't plan on getting toooo big ya know


----------



## ECKSRATED

Those strips and melatonin won't help with sleep apnea. Shits awful for u if u have it bad. Go get a sleep study done.


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Those strips and melatonin won't help with sleep apnea. Shits awful for u if u have it bad. Go get a sleep study done.



I'm sure you're right but man i have been sleeping so much better and that hip pain is gone and last night i had the best nights sleeo in a while.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> I'm sure you're right but man i have been sleeping so much better and that hip pain is gone and last night i had the best nights sleeo in a while.



What's the old lady say? Does she say it seems better?? Shit if it helps then that's awesome. I have it bad too and need to get a sleep study done.


----------



## BRICKS

If left untreated, sleep apnea can result in a number of health problems, including:
High blood pressure.
Stroke.
Heart failure, irregular heart beats, and heart attacks.
Diabetes.
Depression.
Worsening of ADHD.
Headaches.

OSA is correlated with neck circumference.  The thicker that neck gets, the worse that's gonna get.  And Ecks is right, while you may feel better wirh those breathing strips, my Navy anesthesia peers have actually done clinical research and shown they're basically ineffective.  Definitive fix: lose weight get a smaller neck.  Since nine of us are going to do that, get a sleep study like the brothers said.  You may benefit from a cpap machine.  Bane of bigness.


----------



## Gibsonator

Awesome day  got off work early, ran some errands, got to pick up my kiddo from school and get in the gym by 315.
 Back/traps. Great workout. Hit a couple sets of heavy singles at about 85%. Weight was flying off the floor real smooth, until....
 gym employee; " hey sorry to bother you but i got a complaint you are being too loud"
 me; " I'm fukking doing deadlifts"
 gym employee; " well it's a family gym" (la fitness)
 me; " Yea bro I'm here working out with my fiance and son what's your point?! I'm sorry if i interrupted some lady's phone call or that old asian man sleeping on the hammerstrength, i tell ya what, i will "try" to be quieter"
 gym employee; "k thanks"
lol, i could tell he hated having to come over but had to. la fitness makes enough money to at least include 1 goddamn deadlift plarform right? problem.solved. rant over. and yes i slammed the fukk out of that last set because i was fukkin pumped hahahaha


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> Awesome day  got off work early, ran some errands, got to pick up my kiddo from school and get in the gym by 315.
> Back/traps. Great workout. Hit a couple sets of heavy singles at about 85%. Weight was flying off the floor real smooth, until....
> gym employee; " hey sorry to bother you but i got a complaint you are being too loud"
> me; " I'm fukking doing deadlifts"
> gym employee; " well it's a family gym" (la fitness)
> me; " Yea bro I'm here working out with my fiance and son what's your point?! I'm sorry if i interrupted some lady's phone call or that old asian man sleeping on the hammerstrength, i tell ya what, i will "try" to be quieter"
> gym employee; "k thanks"
> lol, i could tell he hated having to come over but had to. la fitness makes enough money to at least include 1 goddamn deadlift plarform right? problem.solved. rant over. and yes i slammed the fukk out of that last set because i was fukkin pumped hahahaha



Sounds like an awesome day Gibby!!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Lol that's sucks bro. I have to deal with the same shit basically at my gym. Thinking about buying some dead Lift deadeners for me and me only when it's my deadlift day


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Lol that's sucks bro. I have to deal with the same shit basically at my gym. Thinking about buying some dead Lift deadeners for me and me only when it's my deadlift day



links please. i was seriously thinking about emailing corporate about this issue. its not the first nor the last time and man when ur fukkin pumped up from pulling a big lift last thing you want is some 18 year old kid raining on your parade  :32 (8):


----------



## Gibsonator

prob just need to bite the bullet and search out a more serious minded gym..the fukkin dumbells only go up to 100 anyways shits weak.


----------



## Metalhead1

Yeah it's for the pair. Shit, either wait until March or go strongman style:32 (17):

Haven't checked eBay yet.

Disregard eBay. They're more expensive for the 500


----------



## Metalhead1

Yeah that sucks too. I'm sure you have a lot more choices out there where you're at.


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah it's for the pair. Shit, either wait until March or go strongman style:32 (17):
> 
> Haven't checked eBay yet.
> 
> Disregard eBay. They're more expensive for the 500



k thanks for the heads up dude. would be wierd rollin up in the gym with those vut if meant nobody bothering me and possibly being murdered with a 45lb plate i suppose it's worth it


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> k thanks for the heads up dude. would be wierd rollin up in the gym with those vut if meant nobody bothering me and possibly being murdered with a 45lb plate i suppose it's worth it



Lol yep. Plus when you roll in with these, people will know it's about to get real!


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Lol that's sucks bro. I have to deal with the same shit basically at my gym. Thinking about buying some dead Lift deadeners for me and me only when it's my deadlift day



most of those hardcore gyms are about 30/45 mins away in long beach or la, i work too much to make that drive everyday to lift so if i cant find one nearby i am just gonna have to suck it up. i heard the ufc gym has deadlift platforms so I'm gonna look into that


----------



## jennerrator

Golds..........................................................


----------



## tinymk

Find another gym buddy


----------



## Gibsonator

yesterday was high volume shoulders, today legs. had some really nice heavy sets. happy about it. 
 finished up wedding invitations and had to strip my woman neked to take measurements for her dress that was fun  
 the turmeric is still doing me damn good. i would highly suggest it at this point.
 Last night let my lady pin me for the first time, she was a lil nervous but did good. it was kinda cool sharing that. 
 just got my sbd elbow sleeves for my bday so gonna hit some heavy bench tomorrow and next week for sure deload my cns is taxed i can feel it big time. 
 nighty night keep ur butthole tight


----------



## Chaos501

Gibsonator said:


> I'll give that a try thanks bud



I roll mine up in my heating pad for a bit makes it smooth and less likely to have PIP. Warm water will do the trick to of course.


----------



## Chaos501

Jin said:


> IME the heavier you get the worse the breathing/apnea. Probably gonna get worse.



So ****ing true bro!! I’m 5’10” and sit at 245-250 and get winded easy lol. Only cardio I get is from the bedroom and sets of 8-10!! 

FYI I hate putting on socks or clipping my toe nails lol!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Hope you like those sleeves. I'm looking at getting the sbd's myself


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Hope you like those sleeves. I'm looking at getting the sbd's myself



just tried them out today, they feel great coupled with the wrist straps. doesn't help as far as pushing heavier imo, just keeps everything tight/solid/warmed up. 5x5 sets flat at 85% 5x12 sets decline at 75% to get in volume. Didn't get in a good breakfast and having a lil tendonitis issue in my left forearm but still had a great workout


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Well Gibby I still hadn’t figured out when I’m gonna start my cycle,I gues pretty quick after I start back in the gym week after next,I have one more surgeon appt Tuesday to see what he says,and hoping week after next I can start,prolly go with lower doses though since I’ll be rebuilding old muscle first lol!! 
Your cycle seems to be going well for you and a lot of good gains!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well Gibby I still hadn’t figured out when I’m gonna start my cycle,I gues pretty quick after I start back in the gym week after next,I have one more surgeon appt Tuesday to see what he says,and hoping week after next I can start,prolly go with lower doses though since I’ll be rebuilding old muscle first lol!!
> Your cycle seems to be going well for you and a lot of good gains!!



yea man everything is going great, putting on size/strength at a reasonable pace, staying pretty lean. No complaints here. You should maybe start off with some cardio and light weight machine work to re fimiliarize and break in them muscles. start a thread when ya do too!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> yea man everything is going great, putting on size/strength at a reasonable pace, staying pretty lean. No complaints here. You should maybe start off with some cardio and light weight machine work to re fimiliarize and break in them muscles. start a thread when ya do too!



Yea man instead plan on doing that !! I’m getting excited about starting back up man! I do dread all the shots though lol!


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea man instead plan on doing that !! I’m getting excited about starting back up man! I do dread all the shots though lol!



that's wierd or maybe I'm wierd i always look forward to pin day haha


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> that's wierd or maybe I'm wierd i always look forward to pin day haha



Lol!! Must be a fetish or something lmao!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Diet starts tomorrow haha. couple neck pics for bundy.
View attachment 5278

View attachment 5279


----------



## Gibsonator

244 lbs. Took Sunday/Monday off, started deload week Tuesday keeping everything in the 15 rep range. Came in real strong tuesday from taking those 2 days off. Deload week should be called cardio week man all those 15 rep sets get me gassed especially on the deads.

View attachment 5302


----------



## ECKSRATED

Just cus you're doing sets of 15 doesn't mean its a deload especially if you're going to failure. U don't just cut intensity during a deload, u cut Volume too. Volume can sometimes be more taxing than intensity if you're still going balls to the wall. Just a thought. Take it easy this week


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Just cus you're doing sets of 15 doesn't mean its a deload especially if you're going to failure. U don't just cut intensity during a deload, u cut Volume too. Volume can sometimes be more taxing than intensity if you're still going balls to the wall. Just a thought. Take it easy this week



it def is more taxing. aight I'll tone it down a notch, thanks for thw advice


----------



## Metalhead1

Good luck on the deload. They're not fun, but definitely needed sometimes


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Good luck on the deload. They're not fun, but definitely needed sometimes



last week my body was crying, so it was time. but i think my idea of a deload week isn't quite right, and I'll take anything ecks says as solid advice


----------



## Seeker

Agree with Ecks but why a Deload in the middle of a cycle? Not sure I'm agreeing with this logic unless I'm missing something here. A Deload would make more sense during a PCT or at the end of cycle once back  to trt.


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Agree with Ecks but why a Deload in the middle of a cycle? Not sure I'm agreeing with this logic unless I'm missing something here. A Deload would make more sense during a PCT or at the end of cycle once back  to trt.



I've been lifting heavy for 8 weeks and my body needs a minor break brutha. thats why i am pushing the 15 reps to failure. so ecks so not to, you say nlt to deload. I'm trying to listen to my body and you guys that have waaaay more exoerience then me at the same time


----------



## Seeker

Gibsonator said:


> I've been lifting heavy for 8 weeks and my body needs a minor break brutha. thats why i am pushing the 15 reps to failure. so ecks so not to, you say nlt to deload. I'm trying to listen to my body and you guys that have waaaay more exoerience then me at the same time



Well you know how you're feeling better then anyone. It's just that doing a Deload mid cycle isn't something I'm used to advocating. Recovery shouldn't be a problem when running a well planned AAS cycle. Let's have a chat tomorrow maybe you can fill me in better.


----------



## motown1002

Hey Gibs,

Im with Seek on this one.  I would think that your recovery when on would be pretty damn good.  Wonder if something else is off, if your not recovering?  Sleep?  IDK.  But like he said, you know how you feel.  But if you are going to deload, truly deload and give that body a break, 15 rep sets may be just as hard on you.  Anyway, good luck my friend.  Looking good.  

MT


----------



## Jin

I'm a rookie compared to Mo and Seek but during my 18 week blast of 6 exercises 6x15 a workout 5-6 days a week I took a well needed deload and it helped imo.


----------



## automatondan

Gibs, I have no fricken clue why I am just now seeing this log (maybe it started when I was not as active here), but I am in for the ride and looking forward to watching you grow. Its nice to see your humility in your posts too, you are a solid guy. Glad you are a member of our board.


----------



## Gibsonator

automatondan said:


> Gibs, I have no fricken clue why I am just now seeing this log (maybe it started when I was not as active here), but I am in for the ride and looking forward to watching you grow. Its nice to see your humility in your posts too, you are a solid guy. Glad you are a member of our board.



thanks bud. i just keep it real. enjoy


----------



## tinymk

Enjoy the deload brother, I am in the same boat right now. 
As a competitive powerlifter, training heavy most weeks. The deload is a gut thing for me, I will do a week off once simple form starts to break down. Foot placement, bar path, bar placement all were off last week, seemed like I wasn't doing anything right, so I deloaded. For me, this is the best solution to turn the BS around..


----------



## Jada

Deca is the truth.. i love it. Happy u like it son


----------



## Seeker

Cybernetic periodization. learn it, understand it, apply it.


----------



## Gibsonator

Chest day, lot of volume. Dropped a 25lb plate right off the barbell onto the top of my right foot. That's gonna hurt for a few days. Guess i got a legit excuse to skip leg day tomorrow :32 (18): always somethin i swear. Somebody put me in a bubble already

Oh and as far as the anavar cycle my fiance is running... she is fukkin killin it. Body looking sikker by the day and all her lifts are increasing at a really nice pace. She's lovin it. win/win


----------



## Jada

Ur foot going to be sore as a mother! Other than that , following ur journey


----------



## Gibsonator

Jada said:


> Ur foot going to be sore as a mother! Other than that , following ur journey



got a bit of a limp at the moment but nothin thats gonna set me back


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> got a bit of a limp at the moment but nothin thats gonna set me back



read that in my friends threads and was gunna say 

Oh damn gibs is pushin rope lol


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> read that in my friends threads and was gunna say
> 
> Oh damn gibs is pushin rope lol



you talkin about limp pp? haha fukk no man


----------



## Chaos501

Gibsonator said:


> Chest day, lot of volume. Dropped a 25lb plate right off the barbell onto the top of my right foot. That's gonna hurt for a few days. Guess i got a legit excuse to skip leg day tomorrow :32 (18): always somethin i swear. Somebody put me in a bubble already
> 
> Oh and as far as the anavar cycle my fiance is running... she is fukkin killin it. Body looking sikker by the day and all her lifts are increasing at a really nice pace. She's lovin it. win/win




Ouch bro!! One of my biggest fears pulling weights off the bar is dropping that shit on my foot!! 

My my wife is running that too and her strength is unreal!


----------



## StillKickin

About 15 years doing squats in my basement on my power rack.
looking at my computer screen over my shoulder while pulling a 45 off the bar.
Forgot the 10 on the outside. It landed on the end of my long ass toe next to the big toe.
Blew the end out and split the nail up to the quick.
Honest to God that nail still grows about half way out and then splits in two at the end.
I will admit that flipping hurt.
Sorry Gibs laughing with you brother, not at you!




Gibsonator said:


> Chest day, lot of volume. Dropped a 25lb plate right off the barbell onto the top of my right foot. That's gonna hurt for a few days. Guess i got a legit excuse to skip leg day tomorrow :32 (18): always somethin i swear. Somebody put me in a bubble already
> 
> Oh and as far as the anavar cycle my fiance is running... she is fukkin killin it. Body looking sikker by the day and all her lifts are increasing at a really nice pace. She's lovin it. win/win


----------



## Gibsonator

thats exactly how i did it, but it was a 25. damnit


----------



## Gibsonator

244 lbs. After taking a rest day yesterday i went in the gym like a bat outta hell this morning. fukk a deload. slangin hundos overhead press like butter. yea i was grunting, yea i dropoed those fukkers at the end of each set to shake the ground and show those pussys whats up. lol goddamn preworkout must be still pumping through my veins. Cycle jas officialy gone full retard. gotta go bust another nut before my head explodes laterzzz


----------



## Gibsonator

Busy work week. Got in a great leg day Monday, biceps/triceps yesterday. 
 Last night i had the worst insomnia ever. i laid in bed with my eyes closed all night, everytime i would start to fall asleep some small noise would wake me. Normally I'm a very heavy sleeper. I slept maybe 2 hrs and put in 13 at work somehow. Working off 24' extension ladders and manlifts re-piping a warehouse. Sketchy ass shit.
 No way i was making it to the gym. Good news is I'm off early tomorrow and it's chest day.


----------



## Chaos501

Gibsonator said:


> Busy work week. Got in a great leg day Monday, biceps/triceps yesterday.
> Last night i had the worst insomnia ever. i laid in bed with my eyes closed all night, everytime i would start to fall asleep some small noise would wake me. Normally I'm a very heavy sleeper. I slept maybe 2 hrs and put in 13 at work somehow. Working off 24' extension ladders and manlifts re-piping a warehouse. Sketchy ass shit.
> No way i was making it to the gym. Good news is I'm off early tomorrow and it's chest day.



Glad you made it through that shit. Sounds a bit sketchy! Now time to kill chest and say **** you to insomnia!


----------



## Gibsonator

weighed in at 242 today, so down 2 lbs. the busy work week has effected my ability to get in all that food and i weighed in a few hours earlier than normal so whatever.
brutal chest workout...
flat bench 5 sets
incline db press 5 sets
incline hs press 5 sets
db flys 5 sets
db pullovers 5 sets
db champagnes 5 sets
pyramid low weight hight reps to heavy weight lower reps each exercise. Left the gym stomach growling lol. Tomorrow is back day..


----------



## motown1002

Nice Gibs.  That's a monster chest day.


----------



## Jada

U went in this  week in chest! Beast.


----------



## Gibsonator

another 12 hr workday, deadlifts were sounding like a bad idea due to fatigue and lower back soreness so heres how it went...
wide grip pull ups 10x3
lat pull downs 10x3
supersetted with standing pull downs 10x3
tbar rows 10x5
db rows 10x5
hs rows 10x5
all sets 1 set mediocre, 2nd set slightly heavy 3rd to 5th set heavy as heavy as i could go for 10 reps. in and out in 70 mins. hate not doing deads on back day but its cool, i have been running on fumes.
 Tomorrow got engagement pics going down at the beach and a massage so probably an off day. happy friday bros and broetts


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> another 12 hr workday, deadlifts were sounding like a bad idea due to fatigue and lower back soreness so heres how it went...
> wide grip pull ups 10x3
> lat pull downs 10x3
> supersetted with standing pull downs 10x3
> tbar rows 10x5
> db rows 10x5
> hs rows 10x5
> all sets 1 set mediocre, 2nd set slightly heavy 3rd to 5th set heavy as heavy as i could go for 10 reps. in and out in 70 mins. hate not doing deads on back day but its cool, i have been running on fumes.
> Tomorrow got engagement pics going down at the beach and a massage so probably an off day. happy friday bros and broetts



That test must be pumping brother !!


----------



## Gibsonator

well i must've had a sikk fukkin pump today at the gym cause 3 different guys took the time to come over and tell me i look jacked lol. some young girl with a nice booty was following me everywhere making me  continuously move away to avoid any drama. yes bundy it is most definately time to grill and chill  even got the pool heater on


----------



## Gibsonator

one of many photos from saturdays photoshoot 
View attachment 5366


----------



## Gibsonator

we did engagement photos, they came out really nice. i didn't evdn know that was a thing lol. anyways we were supposed to change into these nice formal outfits we bought for the occasion and her zipper broke goddamnit. so we just ended up with the chill beach photos it's all good


----------



## Gibsonator

oh and 245 today training and strength going really good no complaints at all.


----------



## Jada

Gibsonator said:


> one of many photos from saturdays photoshoot
> View attachment 5366



Beautiful picture, congrats


----------



## 3ddd

Great log and great progress man.


----------



## Chaos501

That’s an awesome pic!! 

Killin it on the training bro!


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> one of many photos from saturdays photoshoot
> View attachment 5366



Who is that? Your fiancé? 

I don't recognize her with her clothes on.


----------



## tinymk

Nice picture brother


----------



## Gibsonator

week 13 weighing in at 246lbs. up 18lbs. shaved today and to my surprise i still have some sort of abs lol

View attachment 5377


View attachment 5378


View attachment 5379


please excuse my shitty selfies it wws time for an update. next to come i will finally show some legs haha, been working hard on them summabitches


----------



## Jin

You look amazing for +18 pounds. No bloat on you at all. Something is working. 

Good lean muscle gainzzzz brahhhhh

keep up the good work. Too bad I'm 2" shorter: I'll always look bigger. 

Gibson has two horrific handicaps: 

1 random women always want to flirt with him. 
2 He is 6'4. So, the best he can do is underwear model. Never bodybuilder/freak. 

When you're having a hard day, stop. And just think about poor Gibby


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> You look amazing for +18 pounds. No bloat on you at all. Something is working.
> 
> Good lean muscle gainzzzz brahhhhh
> 
> keep up the good work. Too bad I'm 2" shorter: I'll always look bigger.
> 
> Gibson has two horrific handicaps:
> 
> 1 random women always want to flirt with him.
> 2 He is 6'4. So, the best he can do is underwear model. Never bodybuilder/freak.
> 
> When you're having a hard day, stop. And just think about poor Gibby



lmao thanks dude. pushin hard as fukk. and you forget ass eating, oh wait thats not a handicap. I appreciate the compliment brutha. i cannot wait to see how freakish you get on your upcoming run


----------



## stanley

Gibsonator said:


> week 13 weighing in at 246lbs. up 18lbs. shaved today and to my surprise i still have some sort of abs lol
> 
> View attachment 5377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379
> 
> 
> please excuse my shitty selfies it wws time for an update. next to come i will finally show some legs haha, been working hard on them summabitches


looking good bro .HIT you upper chest more,happydays


----------



## Gibsonator

stanley said:


> looking good bro .HIT you upper chest more,happydays



for sure man I'm def putying in ot on it lot to covet


----------



## Gibsonator

rigged up a new selfie spot haha, i don't know the first thing about doing a proper lat spread 
View attachment 5382


----------



## dk8594

Looking good. Looks like you were blessed with a skinny waist.... really makes those lats pop. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gibsonator

dk8594 said:


> Looking good. Looks like you were blessed with a skinny waist.... really makes those lats pop. Keep up the good work!



hell no i wasn't blessed with a skinny waist lmao. thanks though brutha. just pushing myself hard in & out the iron church


----------



## dk8594

Gibsonator said:


> hell no i wasn't blessed with a skinny waist lmao. thanks though brutha. just pushing myself hard in & out the iron church



Sh$?&! You make it look like you were! Outstanding job!


----------



## Gibsonator

dk8594 said:


> Sh$?&! You make it look like you were! Outstanding job!



no not at all man. i used to be big hefty boy. at one point 290 lbs of pure shit. then was holding at 235 pretty chubby for awhile and then got serious about what i was doing about 4 years ago and between constantly learning better training and dieting practices along with cycling since about 2 years ago i have made a big turn around. thanks again. oh and if it helps give you a reference I'm 6'4


----------



## Jin

Everybody knows how tall you are.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Everybody knows how tall you are.



and everyone knows how small you are


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> and everyone knows how small you are



Damnnnnnnnn
Gibs 1 jin 0


----------



## Jin

ECKSRATED said:


> Damnnnnnnnn
> Gibs 1 jin 0



I won't be baited by a midget. 

I'll (always) be the bigger man and walk away.


----------



## Gibsonator

Finally found my new gym today. UFC gym.. fukkin place is awesome. crushed deadlifts 405 for reps then 120 lb dumbell press for reps then a lil biceps and triceps just to get a feel for the place. I was like a kid in a candy store. The equiptment is top notch, they have actual deadlift platforms x 5 and bumper plates. Man i felt right at home. plus the place was empty!!!! Super stoked 
View attachment 5385


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Nice bud nice!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Nice bud nice!!



you have no idea how happy this makes me


----------



## ECKSRATED

Did they give u a free tapout shirt with the membership?

Lol looks like a pretty cool gym actually. Bout time u got out of that la fitness or whatever it was.


----------



## Metalhead1

Glad you found something better homie. Definitely looks cool


----------



## Gibsonator

yah nothin bjt big shit from here


----------



## Gibsonator

jin is my dawg


----------



## Gibsonator

fukkin woman drives me crrrrazy


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> jin is a fukkin queer



You're so sensitive. 

Put the pic back up. She looks amazing.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Did Gibby's vibe get ruined by jin lol


----------



## mugzy

Look alike I’m going to have to ban a couple of members from this log.


----------



## motown1002

Looking good Gibs!  Lots of hard work and it shows!


----------



## Gibsonator

admin said:


> Look alike I’m going to have to ban a couple of members from this log.



that's not necessary.


----------



## Gibsonator

took the day off from work to go down and talk to the events coordinator at the beach about the wedding. apparently they do not allow summer weddinvs anymore, which makes no sense at all to me. Fiance is very upset. Looking for a new location nearby now. I swear nothing has or will go right with this wedding planning but we'll get it done one way or another. always do. wrenches have been thrown in my gears every step of the way in this life.
 Picked up thw kiddo and hit up LAfitness since he doesn't have a ufc pass. What do ya know, some thick booty latina in there who i not once looked at yet my chick got all pissed over. she was already pissed about the wedding venue shit so i just ignored the whole thing and wrecked my shoulders. hit a rep pr on seated bb press and plan is to just wait out the storm. never a dull moment over here lol


----------



## Gibsonator

per jins request i will re upload the progress photo of my beautiful hard working woman. she is making some sikkkk gainz. she is in week 9 i think of 15mg anavar. holding a lil extra water but looking amazing
View attachment 5393

the front shots of her most muscular and bicep flex is ridiculous but i aint sharin them lol


----------



## Jin

She is more jacked than 95% of dudes on this board. Also, I think her body fat is lower than mine:32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> She is more jacked than 95% of dudes on this board. Also, I think her body fat is lower than mine:32 (6):



she's doing great, funny thing is she doubts herself just like me or any of us do, that's when having a partner that shares the same passion comes in hand. i actually put that pic next to my most recent back pick and told her to stfu haha


----------



## motown1002

Gibs, she is looking awesome.  Great work.


----------



## 3ddd

awesome progress to you both  and great log man.  Thanks for keeping at it, cant wait to see whats to come.


----------



## Gibsonator

Holding 246lbs. 
oh man what an amazing workout! Chest/triceps. Those 120s were literally flying up, feels great to workout with bigger dumbells, that most dudes cant pick up. Anyways not bragging, I'm weak as fukk compared to most you badasses.
Being new there i see a lot of mirin, and hating eyes lookin over. oh well get used to it i aint going nowhere :32 (10):


----------



## tinymk

Your gals back looks real solid, great work on both your parts.


----------



## stanley

aye thats one thing the gibs crew have. is fantastic backs.need to work on mine .my wee mistake not doing it more.


----------



## Gibsonator

yeah i need a ton of work on my arms and legs though. which I'm putting in the work but with these long as limbs it's tough


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> yeah exactly. don't wanna get toooo big ya know



How’s the gear treating you Gibby?


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> How’s the gear treating you Gibby?



well man it's got me a bit crazy, over sensitive, jealous, jacked, juicy and strong haha. i have been blowimg uo the last 2 weeks and keeping pretty lean for a dude my size so all in all I'm very happy with how the cycle ia going. only complaint i got is at 750/week my libido is just ridiculous. 1st world problems i know


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> well man it's got me a bit crazy, over sensitive, jealous, jacked, juicy and strong haha. i have been blowimg uo the last 2 weeks and keeping pretty lean for a dude my size so all in all I'm very happy with how the cycle ia going. only complaint i got is at 750/week my libido is just ridiculous. 1st world problems i know



Dude that’s great!! I’m still waiting to start back and get mine started very soon! I can’t wait man


----------



## Gibsonator

246 lbs. need to move the buckle on my inzer belt down a notch i am getting lean fast. Shirts are getting too small and shorts too big. This week idk wtf happened (week 14) but my strength is going up super fast, leaning out and my libido is nust downright stupid. 
Great back workout today. kept my deads at 475 and supersetted biceps. And yes you already know it's time to grill and chill. Unfortunately have a funeral tomorrow for my step dad. I really hate stuff like that but i need to be there.


----------



## Chaos501

Gibsonator said:


> well man it's got me a bit crazy, over sensitive, jealous, jacked, juicy and strong haha. i have been blowimg uo the last 2 weeks and keeping pretty lean for a dude my size so all in all I'm very happy with how the cycle ia going. only complaint i got is at 750/week my libido is just ridiculous. 1st world problems i know



I can relate to this lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I wouldn't superset deads with biceps unless you're using straps and a double over hand grip. Don't want to tare your bicep big man.


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> I wouldn't superset deads with biceps unless you're using straps and a double over hand grip. Don't want to tare your bicep big man.



good point, yes i was using straps, no i def don't wanna torn bicep :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator

Been sukkin on logging lately. So much goin on. Staying at 246 still, have upped cals +200, see how that goes. 
Week 15... just popped my last bottle of deca. Strength continues to grow at a steady pace, feeling good, libido same as mentioned before. Is deca dick a real thing? I'm starting to think it's a myth lol.
That new gym gets me into such a fukkin focused pumped up beast from hell mood, lllove it. First time db rowing the 120s. Back was sore from yesterdays skwats so i hit em for 5 sets of 15 with plenty left in the tank. They have some pretty badass machines I've never used before that I'm pretty stoked about.
Finally saw a guy bigger than me, although he was pretty damn chubby, guys traps were huge. he kept eyeballin me prob thinkin, who the fukk is this dude haha. he was shruggin the 110s next to me while i was growling rowin the 120s. he may have just been tryin to get a closer look at my sexy lil beast,  we'll never know haha.
Anyways, just thought I'd hit ya guys with a quick lil update, all is good in tha hood L8


----------



## Robdjents

keep up the good work gibs!


----------



## Chaos501

Keep killin it my man! Better see some before and after shots soon lol!! Load up that barbell and let me see some heavy big dog rows!keep hitting that heavy weight and keep growling!!


----------



## motown1002

good job Gibs.  Know what you mean about the logging.  Same for me.  Get busy and the logging suffers.  Keep up the work my friend.  We will be on the look out for the before and after pics.  

M


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> good job Gibs.  Know what you mean about the logging.  Same for me.  Get busy and the logging suffers.  Keep up the work my friend.  We will be on the look out for the before and after pics.
> 
> M



for sure brutha you know i will. still 5 weeks to go


----------



## Gibsonator

went in and hit legs/shoulders. lil unconventional but was a great workout. hit some rep prs on my squats. my legs finally look like fukking legs haha. i will unveil them soon. also the extra arm work has got my arms noticeably bigger. i gotta say i came into this cycle with a plan and everything is going just as i hoped. aaand yes it's grill & chill time  happy sunday brethren


----------



## Gibsonator

248lbs. Friday night at the gym had an amazing back sesh. Got my new Elitefts straps i broke in with some heavy deads... love em. 
Deads 7 sets pyramid
all others 5 sets with a drop set...
cable rows 
lat pull downs
bent over db rows
single arm db rows
wide grip pull ups
ate a giant club sammich extra meat from j mikes mustard lettuce pickles only. 
chick just finished her p thankya lord so the smash was fantastico 
tomorrow has to be legs but may keep it to machine work cause I'm sure my lower back isn't gonna be uo to skwaats. 
happy friday


----------



## Hurt

keep killin it big guy!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> keep killin it big guy!!!



at ur rate pretty soon you'll be callin me little guy lol. thanks for the support dude


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> at ur rate pretty soon you'll be callin me little guy lol. thanks for the support dude



Of course my man! I’m creeping up on ya though - 244lbs today!


----------



## Gibsonator

248 lbs.
push/pull day, wow that was taxing...
warmed up with lat pull downs
rack pulls pyramid from 135-495 back down to 135
flat db press supersetted w/2 arm bent over db rows
cable flys  (3 variations 3 sets each) supersetted with cable rows.
Lot of volume. Starving.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> 248 lbs.
> push/pull day, wow that was taxing...
> warmed up with lat pull downs
> rack pulls pyramid from 135-495 back down to 135
> flat db press supersetted w/2 arm bent over db rows
> cable flys  (3 variations 3 sets each) supersetted with cable rows.
> Lot of volume. Starving.



Solid work dude - keep grinding and eating!


----------



## motown1002

Getting huge brotha.  Strong work.  You are killing it!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Dude I’m sooooo jealous!! Wish I was back at it again!!


----------



## Gibsonator

leg day, oh joy 
worked up to 315 for reps on skwaats
spent 1/2 the day working on my f150, gonna tacjle it again on saturday. gotta drop the tank and replace rhe fuel pump
just found out my fiance has to go out of town for training for her new promotion for 5 weeks. she is losing her shit. apparently she doesnt trust me alone for that long, knowing what a horn dawg i am. I'm cool with porn and face time fukking though. chwating ain't an option to me. so i have to be supportive even though it's very very frustrating ugh..


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> leg day, oh joy
> worked up to 315 for reps on skwaats
> spent 1/2 the day working on my f150, gonna tacjle it again on saturday. gotta drop the tank and replace rhe fuel pump
> just found out my fiance has to go out of town for training for her new promotion for 5 weeks. she is losing her shit. apparently she doesnt trust me alone for that long, knowing what a horn dawg i am. I'm cool with porn and face time fukking though. chwating ain't an option to me. so i have to be supportive even though it's very very frustrating ugh..



Be strong my dude, be strong.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Be strong my dude, be strong.



thats the goal dude. neglected these legs for so looong but theyre coming up real good


----------



## motown1002

Trust is huge Gibs.  You do this, you will have her forever.  And yes, pound those legs.  I hit mine hard Wednesday.  Can still hardly walk.  lol


----------



## stanley

5 weeks solid at pornhub ,,,oh yes,,


----------



## Gibsonator

stanley said:


> 5 weeks solid at pornhub ,,,oh yes,,



xnxx bro, pornhub has too much wierd shit. that's prob where u watch ur sheep porn huh lol


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Trust is huge Gibs.  You do this, you will have her forever.  And yes, pound those legs.  I hit mine hard Wednesday.  Can still hardly walk.  lol



yea so my ex wife heard from my son my woman is goin out of town so she made some hints, my ex from a few years ago happened to msg me on fb her number saying she missed me which i immediately deleted and then my neighbor to the most previous ex called me yesterday to do a side job next week.
Now I'm not a religous guy but my woman is, and she always tells me when your happy the devil will tempt you with things that will fukk everything up. i truly believe that is the case when shit like this happens. i will stabd strong and do the right thing


----------



## motown1002

Gibsonator said:


> yea so my ex wife heard from my son my woman is goin out of town so she made some hints, my ex from a few years ago happened to msg me on fb her number saying she missed me which i immediately deleted and then my neighbor to the most previous ex called me yesterday to do a side job next week.
> Now I'm not a religous guy but my woman is, and she always tells me when your happy the devil will tempt you with things that will fukk everything up. i truly believe that is the case when shit like this happens. i will stabd strong and do the right thing



Proud of ya man!  Seems that always happens.  Things are going good and here comes trouble.  ugh


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> xnxx bro, pornhub has too much wierd shit. that's prob where u watch ur sheep porn huh lol



Xvideos dot com. Xnxx had too many viruses. Will fukk your phone up.


----------



## Maijah

ECKSRATED said:


> Xvideos dot com. Xnxx had too many viruses. Will fukk your phone up.



Xvideo is the bombbomb


----------



## Gibsonator

Maijah said:


> Xvideo is the bombbomb



never tried it, will though now


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> thats the goal dude. neglected these legs for so looong but theyre coming up real good



Haha I was referring to the lady being out of town - but yes smash those legs too!!!


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> yea so my ex wife heard from my son my woman is goin out of town so she made some hints, my ex from a few years ago happened to msg me on fb her number saying she missed me which i immediately deleted and then my neighbor to the most previous ex called me yesterday to do a side job next week.
> Now I'm not a religous guy but my woman is, and she always tells me when your happy the devil will tempt you with things that will fukk everything up. i truly believe that is the case when shit like this happens. i will stabd strong and do the right thing



Tell her about it too. The accountability that comes with her knowing helps, plus whenever my wife knows P*ssy is chasing me she subconsciously steps her P game up to new levels.


----------



## Jin

Beezy said:


> Tell her about it too. The accountability that comes with her knowing helps, plus whenever my wife knows P*ssy is chasing me she subconsciously steps her P game up to new levels.



Been telling him to do this for weeks.


----------



## Gibsonator

funny thing i was grabbing something off the nightstand this morning and there was a message on fb messenger from an ex of hers asking to meet in person. i kept my cool and let her handle the situation. the thing that gets me is why all this shit goes down right as she's leaving for the better part of 5 weeks. I'm bot a jealous man and i trust her 100% so I'm not worried. As for bringing up the other stuff i am positive it will only worry her more so I'm sweeping it under the rug. 
Back/Biceps today after dropping the fuel tank on my truck. What a pain in the ass that was. thank god my truck is lifted or it would've been 10 times worse.  will change out the fuel pump and mount that sucker back up probably next saturday. Gettin there


----------



## Hurt

Beezy said:


> Tell her about it too. The accountability that comes with her knowing helps, plus whenever my wife knows P*ssy is chasing me she subconsciously steps her P game up to new levels.



This is so true. My wife isn’t even the jealous type but when she notices other girls being interested in me she def puts a little more freakiness to work in the bedroom.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> This is so true. My wife isn’t even the jealous type but when she notices other girls being interested in me she def puts a little more freakiness to work in the bedroom.



well that happens daily and as long as i don't look back at any of them bitches it turns her on. As far as talking about exes i see no good coming from that. This morning i just so happened to catch that lil dickweed hittin her up by chance but the situation was dealt with in a good manner so i ain't trippin. Oh and i am a muvh more understanding and cool headed indivual than she is with that kind of shit, believe it or not


----------



## Cslogger515

So what did you think of the cycle was it worth it seems like great gains seems like you didn’t get to many side effects from it I’m just trying to learn more about everything if I ever take that leap in a year or when I think I hit my genetic potential but good thread


----------



## Gibsonator

Cslogger515 said:


> So what did you think of the cycle was it worth it seems like great gains seems like you didn’t get to many side effects from it I’m just trying to learn more about everything if I ever take that leap in a year or when I think I hit my genetic potential but good thread



well dude i have a few weeks left, as far as was it worth it, fukkin a right. put on 20 lbs and barely any body fat. strength up big time, feelin like a boss. not my first rodeo so i know how to negate sides. 
a basic test cycle at 500/week works awesome for a first cycle as long as you understand diet/nutrition and training. Not broscience and youtube. Shit has to be learned person by person from experience trial and error.  I myself am still doing that. The biggest dudes in here are doin it..Variables change as you age. Muscles get used to the same stimulation and have to be pushed harder or differently at one point. Good luck on ur journey hang around read and learn


----------



## Gibsonator

Yesterday chest/bi's. Today legs. rough week at work still managing good workouts, still putting all that food down. Surprised though i tipped the scale at 245 today down 3 lbs, so yeah hurt if ur reading this go fukk urself haha. workouts are stronger than ever and i like how everything is coming together. 
life side of things... labido is still.just retarded, i can have sex 3 plus times a day and still rub a couple out to maintain focus. Fiance left today for her out of town training for her big promotion, I'm not feeling really good about that. i spent the last 2 weeks making sure she was comfortable to do this cause she's so worried aboit me getting caught up with some bitch cause she knows how fukkin i am, now it's like I'm the one worried. I have my son staying with me too so there ain't no damn way shits goin down.. Anyways just venting. hard spending every waking moment with a person then having a seperation, at least it's something that will help further our relationship. this is a 5 week thing so stay tuned lol


----------



## Cslogger515

Gibsonator said:


> well dude i have a few weeks left, as far as was it worth it, fukkin a right. put on 20 lbs and barely any body fat. strength up big time, feelin like a boss. not my first rodeo so i know how to negate sides.
> a basic test cycle at 500/week works awesome for a first cycle as long as you understand diet/nutrition and training. Not broscience and youtube. Shit has to be learned person by person from experience trial and error.  I myself am still doing that. The biggest dudes in here are doin it..Variables change as you age. Muscles get used to the same stimulation and have to be pushed harder or differently at one point. Good luck on ur journey hang around read and learn


Ya I’m in no hurry till I learn a lot more there’s a lot more to it than people think that’s for sure but great gains man and great log


----------



## Gibsonator

thanks man


----------



## Gibsonator

solid week, ate kinda shitty cause my meal prepper (fiance) was out of town haha but here's update pics at 247 lbs (up 19 lbs) 3 weeks left on this blast...
View attachment 5537

View attachment 5538

View attachment 5539


have lost some definition for sure but hey what do you expect putting on 20lbs. dropping the deca next week we'll see if i drop some water weight along side that.


----------



## John Ziegler

Nice traps & u look better in uh beard imo


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> Nice traps & u look better in uh beard imo



thanks bro, you mean with the beard longer? i always rock the beard just normally closer shaven


----------



## Gibsonator

Arm day...
machine curls 5 sets 
supersetted with
machine tricep push downs 5 sets
close grip bench 5 sets
suoersetted with
hammer curls 5 sets
overhead tricep extensions 5 sets
supersetted with
seated db curls 5 sets
cable reverse grip curls 5 sets
supersetted with
cable rope overhead tricep extensions
finished off with kickbacks 5 sets
reps started at 15 never lower than 8-10 as weight increased. awesome arm day.


----------



## Bro Bundy

your making good gains..U look good


----------



## Jin

Bro Bundy said:


> your making good gains..U look good



I swear there are two of you.....


----------



## Bro Bundy

there may be 3..but i try to keep it real..hes looking good


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> I swear there are two of you.....



i sent bundy a paypal payment to say that


----------



## Gibsonator

Bro Bundy said:


> there may be 3..but i try to keep it real..hes looking good



thanks dude. little by little gettin there.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Nice Gibby! Nice


----------



## ECKSRATED

You're definitely getting there gibs. Keep at it man. Looking good


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Nice Gibby! Nice



sup bullseye! thanks brutha


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> You're definitely getting there gibs. Keep at it man. Looking good



I'm trying to get big and jacked to show up at silvereyes show and decimate him :32 (18):


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> sup bullseye! thanks brutha



Man I’ll be glad when I can start back working out!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Man I’ll be glad when I can start back working out!!



hell yeah man get back on that gainz train! when we lookin at?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Next week the 26th


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Next week the 26th



awesome man i know ur pumped to get back in the game. keep us posted!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> awesome man i know ur pumped to get back in the game. keep us posted!



Well sorta dredd it man,been nearly 10 months off lol


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well sorta dredd it man,been nearly 10 months off lol



ahhh but you will fall in love with it right away


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> ahhh but you will fall in love with it right away



Hope so dude!!


----------



## Hurt

Looking small dude.


----------



## motown1002

Looking good Gibs.  Now you have to learn how to cook.  :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Looking good Gibs.  Now you have to learn how to cook.  :32 (6):



thank god she prepped 4 days worth of meals last night or i would be going to shit


----------



## Metalhead1

Bro Bundy said:


> there may be 3..but i try to keep it real..hes looking good



Must be Bundy's brain on weed


----------



## Metalhead1

Looking good gibs. Now let's see how much size you lose while she's gone :32 (1):


----------



## ECKSRATED

Metalhead1 said:


> Looking good gibs. Now let's see how much size you lose while she's gone :32 (1):



He should gain size cus if he does as much fukking as he says then he won't be burning those cals while she's gone


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> He should gain size cus if he does as much fukking as he says then he won't be burning those cals while she's gone



right arm gonna be lookin like popeye :32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> right arm gonna be lookin like popeye :32 (18):



My left ones bigger, not able to use the mouse left handed


----------



## Gibsonator

Total chest destruction
incline db press x 3 sets
flat db press x 3 sets
incline db flys x 4 sets
supersetted with
incline champagnes x 4 sets
incline hs press x 3 sets
decline hs press x 3 sets + double drop set
finished with peck deck x 4 sets
minimal rest between sets in and out in 80 mins

Fiance back outta town and got my son staying back over for the week. I think this week will be easier than last. Fukkin leg day tomorrow yay


----------



## Metalhead1

Good work homie. Kill those legs tomorrow


----------



## Jin

Metalhead1 said:


> Good work homie. Kill those legs tomorrow



Take some photos of those pencils and post them.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Take some photos of those pencils and post them.



haha will do, these pencils are coming along but yeah they're still pencils


----------



## Gibsonator

247 lbs.
yesterday off day. spent 1/2 the day today working in the rain (fun shit) crazy appetite out of nowhere? ate enough that my shoulder/bicep workout was awesome. 
seated front db raises x 3 sets(warmup)
db overhead press 5 sets + dropset
hs press (facing seat) x 4 sets + dropset
supersetted with
side lateral raises (puny weight)
machine curl 5 sets
supersetted with
db hammer curls
cable rope face pulls x 4 sets
supersetted with
reverse grip bb curls
then burnt out rear delts with bwnt ovet cable reverse flys x 3 sets


----------



## Hurt

247?? Geez ya fat asssss

haha solid work gibby


----------



## Gibsonator

chest/triceps today
warmed up with db flys x 5 sets
flat db press pyramid up from 70s to 120s dropset to 70s burnout
hs incline press x 4 sets
supersetted with
hs decline press
cable push downs x 5 sets
supersetted with
cable overhead rope extensions
db lying extensions
right elbow was done after those, good workout though


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> chest/triceps today
> warmed up with db flys x 5 sets
> flat db press pyramid up from 70s to 120s dropset to 70s burnout
> hs incline press x 4 sets
> supersetted with
> hs decline press
> cable push downs x 5 sets
> supersetted with
> cable overhead rope extensions
> db lying extensions
> right elbow was done after those, good workout though



Great set! Other than switching the 120-70 with 100-35, that’s almost my exact set from Monday. I added the incline hammer strength press too, my shit was beat up Tuesday.


----------



## Gibsonator

Beezy said:


> Great set! Other than switching the 120-70 with 100-35, that’s almost my exact set from Monday. I added the incline hammer strength press too, my shit was beat up Tuesday.



you can really get that pump in the upper chest so much better on the hammerstrength in my opinion


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> you can really get that pump in the upper chest so much better on the hammerstrength in my opinion



That was my first time on the hs incline. I can’t wait to get back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> chest/triceps today
> warmed up with db flys x 5 sets
> flat db press pyramid up from 70s to 120s dropset to 70s burnout
> hs incline press x 4 sets
> supersetted with
> hs decline press
> cable push downs x 5 sets
> supersetted with
> cable overhead rope extensions
> db lying extensions
> right elbow was done after those, good workout though



Looks like a damn good chest day. I've always had a better experience with supersetting a chest movement with a TRI movement. Supersetting two chest movements together have never really worked well for me, personally. 

Keep it up brother!


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Looks like a damn good chest day. I've always had a better experience with supersetting a chest movement with a TRI movement. Supersetting two chest movements together have never really worked well for me, personally.
> 
> Keep it up brother!



I'll do that too i just don't superset during my major lift (that was flat db press) so i don't take anything away from it


----------



## Gibsonator

247lbs. Was supposed to be skwaat day but lower left back is strained, I'm thinking from a bad kick back with the heavy dbs yesterday so...
Seated db curls x 5 sets
single arm db isolation hammer curls x 5 sets
supersetted with
reverse grib eazy bar curls no pinkie
seated calve raises x 5 sets + triple dropset
supersetted with
Arnold curls
Leg extensions x 5 sets + double drop set
single arm isolation curls x 5 sets

All exercises i start off low weight high reps and each set go up in weight lower reps, mostly never under 8-10 reps

last pin with the deca today


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> last pin with the deca today



That part sucks! The joints will be good and pissed real soon...


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> That part sucks! The joints will be good and pissed real soon...



shit thanks for the reminder lol


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> shit thanks for the reminder lol



I only say it because I will suffer the same fate in a few weeks


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> I only say it because I will suffer the same fate in a few weeks



i will bring the intensity down a notch and work on more volume while i bridge between cycles to hopefully not feel like an old broken down man after every workout


----------



## Gibsonator

took update pics of my ssssmokin hott mamma tonight. put them against her pre var cycle pic... pretty goddamn impressive..
View attachment 5583


----------



## Jin

She is jacked.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> She is jacked.



yup it's funny cause i always say I'm just trying to keep up with you with you babe and she says shhhhit I'm I'm trying to keep.up with you! push and push


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> yup it's funny cause i always say I'm just trying to keep up with you with you babe and she says shhhhit I'm I'm trying to keep.up with you! push and push



Keep your sappy relationship banter off of your log please.


----------



## Viduus

Impressive! She needs her own log on here.. she’s moving at twice the speed of the rest of us.


----------



## stanley

looking good brother


----------



## motown1002

gibs,

How come you never post a front double bicep of your chick?  lol  JK brother.  She is looking great!


----------



## Hurt

Lemme get dem digits homie  

LOL she’s looking great man! Y’all one secksie couple!


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Impressive! She needs her own log on here.. she’s moving at twice the speed of the rest of us.



Yes. And she can post pics of Gibson's cock in the Redlight section. 

Finally.

Speaking of pics: someone was supposedly shaving his legs for a glamour shot for me?


----------



## jennerrator

She looks fuuuking awesome from the back...it’s amazing what we can do... just have her be careful moving forward as we obviously don’t stay this way but gear can fuuuck with our brain...just stay safe BUT.... great job!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Monday Legs
Tuesday Shoulders
Today Biceps
My appetite has been insane the last week and change. Putting down an extra 6-700 cals/day... stepped on the scale today and... still at 248. 
It's cool I'm not too worried, cycle coming to an end and i feel good about the size I've put on and managed to stay somewhat lean. 
Woman is finishing up week 3/5 of her training out of town and gets home for the weekend tomorrow night, just found out she started so... I'm gonna go kill myself now (jk)


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> Monday Legs
> Tuesday Shoulders
> Today Biceps
> My appetite has been insane the last week and change. Putting down an extra 6-700 cals/day... stepped on the scale today and... still at 248.
> It's cool I'm not too worried, cycle coming to an end and i feel good about the size I've put on and managed to stay somewhat lean.
> Woman is finishing up week 3/5 of her training out of town and gets home for the weekend tomorrow night, just found out she started so... I'm gonna go kill myself now (jk)



This question usually gets me a nice restful night on the couch, but if you think you might have better luck with it, you’re welcome to use it. 
“Is your mouth bleeding?”


----------



## Gibsonator

248lbs..
Chest day
warmed up with 
lat pull downs x 3 sets
peck deck x 3 sets
db front raises x 3 sets
bench x 5 sets
high incline db press x 5 sets
high incline db fly x 5 sets
decline hs press x 5 sets

this morning was my first test only pin, how boring lol. Appetite still through the roof, but it seems no matter how much i eat i cant gain a fukkin pound. fluctuating between 246/248 depending on the day. That is all


----------



## jennerrator

Unfortunately you might have to be a dude who eats a million calories...because your a tall big dude:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator

jennerrator50 said:


> Unfortunately you might have to be a dude who eats a million calories...because your a tall big dude:32 (20):



yea i gotta figure out a way to put down some more food, for now I'm happy with how everything has come along but to reach my goal of 260 I'm gonna have to talk to spongy or somethin.


----------



## Gibsonator

Back day!
warmup:
Wide grip pull ups x 3 sets
Lat pull downs x 3 sets
Deads x 7 sets
bent over db rows x 5 sets
cable rope pull downs x 5 sets
supersetted with
cable rows
Dunnnzo
back is feelin real tight and sore lol

chicky is stoppin var cycle at week 18 this sunday, starting to get unwanted sides so good decision. she made amazing progress. she made great improvements in both strength and physique, proud of her for pushing so damn hard. no reason why she/we couldn't do a show in the future.
Happy Friday ugbb fam


----------



## Gibsonator

Shoulders 
warmup
db front raises x 3 sets
supersetted with
db curls
dbohp x 6 sets
supersetted with
db hammer curls 
seated db side lateral raises x 3 sets
cable side lateral raus x 3 sets
supersetted with
cable reverse grip curls
hs press x 3 sets + double dropset
supersetted with bb curls

time to grill and chill 

View attachment 5612


View attachment 5613


----------



## Robdjents

Delts are poppin dude!!


----------



## Gibsonator

forgot to mention... started the anavar today @ 50 mg. Not sure if it had anything to do with it but on my 3rd set of dbohp my shoulders were on fiiiire, like i had done 12 fukkin sets or somethin. Or maybe i just need a rest day. which is tomorrow. leave me alone.


----------



## Hurt

Lookin good man! You’re going to love the var.


----------



## Gibsonator

247.5 lbs
Last pin of the cycle this morning
Training/diet going good.
Starting to lean out a bit since dropping the deca 2 weeks ago.
Life has been busy lately hence the late update


----------



## Hurt

Enjoy shrinking ya skinny beeeeeyatch LOL


----------



## motown1002

Gibs,  Nice work on those shoulders brother.  Hate to see the cycle come to an end.  Those are always sad days.  You made a lot of progress my friend.  

My goal is 250 for this cycle.  Might be close by the end.


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Gibs,  Nice work on those shoulders brother.  Hate to see the cycle come to an end.  Those are always sad days.  You made a lot of progress my friend.
> 
> My goal is 250 for this cycle.  Might be close by the end.



thanks brutha yea sad day indeed lol. On the bright side i will be cruising between this blast and the next


----------



## Gibsonator

Idk where the fukk i left off but...
anyways, yesterday legs, fukkin tweaked my back doing squats, my dumbass did another set then dropset, 1st rep i was like noope. shut it down and hit machines from there on.
Today was a complete shoulder annihilation. Great workout, strong as shit, had a couple guys mirin while i was reppin out the big dbs
Almost killed some asian queer in the grocery store parking lot that tried to hit on me, then when i ignored and walked away from him he said he wanted me to suck his cawk. I really really wanted to beat his face into a bloody pulp but cooler heads prevailed. 
Thats whats up and my cool story for the day lol :32 (18):


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> Idk where the fukk i left off but...
> anyways, yesterday legs, fukkin tweaked my back doing squats, my dumbass did another set then dropset, 1st rep i was like noope. shut it down and hit machines from there on.
> Today was a complete shoulder annihilation. Great workout, strong as shit, had a couple guys mirin while i was reppin out the big dbs
> Almost killed some asian queer in the grocery store parking lot that tried to hit on me, then when i ignored and walked away from him he said he wanted me to suck his cawk. I really really wanted to beat his face into a bloody pulp but cooler heads prevailed.
> Thats whats up and my cool story for the day lol :32 (18):



I wanted to know if the rumor was true, whether you would have been thirsty 30 minutes after he finished...


----------



## jennerrator

no pics of all your work??:32 (20):


----------



## Jada

Gibsonator said:


> Idk where the fukk i left off but...
> anyways, yesterday legs, fukkin tweaked my back doing squats, my dumbass did another set then dropset, 1st rep i was like noope. shut it down and hit machines from there on.
> Today was a complete shoulder annihilation. Great workout, strong as shit, had a couple guys mirin while i was reppin out the big dbs
> Almost killed some asian queer in the grocery store parking lot that tried to hit on me, then when i ignored and walked away from him he said he wanted me to suck his cawk. I really really wanted to beat his face into a bloody pulp but cooler heads prevailed.
> Thats whats up and my cool story for the day lol :32 (18):



that Asian dude is crazy.. wtf.  good thing u held back cuz u would have hurt that kid


----------



## Jin

Too good for a NSA blow and go Gibby?


----------



## automatondan

My grandpa always used to tell me beauty was only a light switch away and a mouth is a mouth, especially when the lights go out...


----------



## Jin

automatondan said:


> My grandpa always used to tell me beauty was only a light switch away and a mouth is a mouth, especially when the lights go out...



When I managed a gym I had a flaming gay black front desk guy that has been a backup dancer for Janet Jackson. Maybe 2-3 people could keep up in his aerobics classes. 

Funny as hell. 

Don: " you know the difference between a gay man and a straight man?"
Jin: "tell me. "
D: A six pack {followed by three snaps in a "Z" pattern}
J: I don't think so buddy
D: whatever nigga! A hole is a hole. 
J: if a hole is a hole, why don't I go **** a goat?
D: you nasty!


----------



## automatondan

Jin said:


> When I managed a gym I had a flaming gay black front desk guy that has been a backup dancer for Janet Jackson. Maybe 2-3 people could keep up in his aerobics classes.
> 
> Funny as hell.
> 
> Don: " you know the difference between a gay man and a straight man?"
> Jin: "tell me. "
> D: A six pack {followed by three snaps in a "Z" pattern}
> J: I don't think so buddy
> D: whatever nigga! A hole is a hole.
> J: if a hole is a hole, why don't I go **** a goat?
> D: you nasty!



Pretty sure that was my grandpa...


----------



## Jin

automatondan said:


> Pretty sure that was my grandpa...



That explains a lot.


----------



## motown1002

Jin said:


> When I managed a gym I had a flaming gay black front desk guy that has been a backup dancer for Janet Jackson. Maybe 2-3 people could keep up in his aerobics classes.
> 
> Funny as hell.
> 
> Don: " you know the difference between a gay man and a straight man?"
> Jin: "tell me. "
> D: A six pack {followed by three snaps in a "Z" pattern}
> J: I don't think so buddy
> D: whatever nigga! A hole is a hole.
> J: if a hole is a hole, why don't I go **** a goat?
> D: you nasty!



You sure that wasn't Stan?


----------



## automatondan

motown1002 said:


> You sure that wasn't Stan?



Stan is my grandpa.


----------



## Gibsonator

Cycle is over. Pretty good ride  up 20.5 lbs, put on some pudge but nothing major. Gained some good solid strength. Put more emphasis on my goddamn legs this go, they almost look like legs now lol, gonna keep hammering away at them for sure. Go ahead and slide me over snakes title for the illest calves on ugbb. As much as i hated doin this i keep my word so fesst ur eyes on these bad boys haha

View attachment 5660

View attachment 5661

View attachment 5662

View attachment 5663

View attachment 5664


----------



## Gibsonator

View attachment 5665

View attachment 5666


Going to keep my cals up on this cruise and implement some cardio to tighten everything up


----------



## Jin

You look great Brother. You work hard and do shit right. Thanks for the log. 

Oh, quads don't look too bad! Now let's get a closeup of those calves!


----------



## Viduus

Height is a blessing and a curse. 

Nice work and thanks for being one of the guys that keeps me pushing harder.


----------



## Hurt

Looking good brotha - you’ve made a lot of progress and you’re just getting started!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Looking good brutha. Nice solid progress


----------



## jennerrator

I'm just joking but I have to.........dude....calves...........get er done!!!!:32 (19)::32 (20):


----------



## Metalhead1

Great job gibs.  You should be a leg model the way you pose in those sandals:32 (1):


----------



## Jada

great job brother!


----------



## Gibsonator

248 lbs.
Yesterday was cardio/chest, workout cut a lil short over some drama fo yo mama, all is good now lol. 
Today cardio/shoulders/traps. Great workout, minor discomfort still in my back but it's getting better.
Cooking up a storm for the week happy Sunday


----------



## automatondan

Havent been on in a couple days.... But great job Gibs! You look good brother.


----------



## Gibsonator

automatondan said:


> Havent been on in a couple days.... But great job Gibs! You look good brother.



thanks man need to tighten up the midsection and keep on hammering these fukkin bean poles haha


----------



## snake

Gibsonator said:


> Cooking up a storm for the week happy Sunday



Meal prep is the key to keeping your hands out of the bag of chips.


----------



## Rhino99

snake said:


> Meal prep is the key to keeping your hands out of the bag of chips.



Yup.
I need to get back into prep.
This has been me since Easter....


----------



## motown1002

Nice work Gibs.  Legs aren't bad at all.  Kinda turned me on in those flip flops tho.  haha.  jk

Keep it up man.  You put in some good work.


----------



## Gibsonator

legs/biceps today. back was feeling better.
20 mins cardio
hack squats x 6 sets
supersetted with db curls
calve raises x 5 sets + double dropset 
supersetted with reverse grip bb curls
isolated hammer hurls x 5 sets
leg extensions x 5 sets
supersetted with leg curls

About 15 mins after leaving the gym BOOM back pain in full effect. Any twist/turn or arching sends a sharp ass pain through my back. Sweet. Might be time for a rest week...


----------



## Jada

nice workout gibs! whats ur weight right now


----------



## Gibsonator

Jada said:


> nice workout gibs! whats ur weight right now



same, 248.5. Gonna do my best to hold onto them lbs on the cruise


----------



## snake

Gibsonator said:


> About 15 mins after leaving the gym BOOM back pain in full effect. Any twist/turn or arching sends a sharp ass pain through my back. Sweet. Might be time for a rest week...



I'm sure your work is hell on your back but maybe cut out the DB stuff since that twisting you say hits you hard. Maybe something that can support your arms like preachers maybe better?


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> legs/biceps today. back was feeling better.
> 20 mins cardio
> hack squats x 6 sets
> supersetted with db curls
> calve raises x 5 sets + double dropset
> supersetted with reverse grip bb curls
> isolated hammer hurls x 5 sets
> leg extensions x 5 sets
> supersetted with leg curls
> 
> About 15 mins after leaving the gym BOOM back pain in full effect. Any twist/turn or arching sends a sharp ass pain through my back. Sweet. Might be time for a rest week...



Maybe less taking it from behind to give the back a rest!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Maybe less taking it from behind to give the back a rest!



hardy harrr harrrr


----------



## Gibsonator

went to the workers comp doc this morning. x ray came back good. just a bad strain. got some muscle relaxers and anti inflammatory meds. Off til Thursday possibly rest of week paid. 
30 mins cardio (stationary bike)
All sets worked from light to medium weight all 15 reps 
Lat pull downs x 3 sets
HS high rows x 3 sets
HS rows x 3 sets
HS decline press x 3 sets
HS incline press x 3 sets
peck deck x 3 sets
machine single arm rows x 3 sets

This guy i haven't seen in a minute was blown away by my progress, he's gotta be early 50s, jacked as shit, reminds me of snake but massive calves (sorry snake) so that's cool. 
Just taking it easy, you know i cannot just sit around i would lose my mind.


----------



## Gibsonator

weighed in early at 248
cardio/bi's and tri's
ate 2 meals then my kiddo wanted to hit the gym so went in and got in some shoulders.
back pain is manageable, just gotta move a lil slower and mind when i stand or sit up from a layed down position. Squats and deads are gonna be out of the picture for a couple weeks I'm sure so I'm making the best out of the hammerstrengths and such.
Go in for follow up doc appointment tomorrow and physical therapy, most likely going to try to squeeze a week off to heal better. Gotta understand my line of work puts me in some really fukked up positions which will definately hinder my healing. Lifting 6" cast iron pipes in and out of tbar ceilings aint no joke.


----------



## Viduus

Gibsonator said:


> cardio/bi's and tri's



Hmm something’s missing here! Time to get on ‘em.


----------



## Hurt

Heal up man. You’ll be clangin and bangin in no time.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Heal up man. You’ll be clangin and bangin in no time.



I'm still gettin it man just bein real careful!


----------



## Gibsonator

weighed in at 249 mid day, that would put me right at or above 250 if i weighed in the evening as usual (cough, hurt).
Cardio, legs & a lil rear delts. 
Did some good stretching and laid on ice with electrical stims for 20 mins at pt pre workout. Off til checkup next thursday I'm positive I'll be gtg by then


----------



## Jin

You're so close. I'm at 250.5. Spongy is supposed to tweak my diet so I'll try to get under 248 so all your dreams can come true.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> weighed in at 249 mid day, that would put me right at or above 250 if i weighed in the evening as usual (cough, hurt).
> Cardio, legs & a lil rear delts.
> Did some good stretching and laid on ice with electrical stims for 20 mins at pt pre workout. Off til checkup next thursday I'm positive I'll be gtg by then



if you built those legs up you’d be 275 LOL


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> if you built those legs up you’d be 275 LOL



fukkin trying mannnnn!!!!


----------



## motown1002

You still gaining weight on cruise?  

I feel ya Gibs.  I could be 250 if my legs were bigger.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> fukkin trying mannnnn!!!!



I hear you bro - makes me thankful I'm a short(er) guy haha


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> You still gaining weight on cruise?
> 
> I feel ya Gibs.  I could be 250 if my legs were bigger.



yea man for whatever reason my apetite is up and I'm able to put down more cals so i am very close to breaking past 250.  plan is to stay right about there and tighten up so when i start my next blast it goes really well


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> I hear you bro - makes me thankful I'm a short(er) guy haha



Yep....being taller sucks ass...harder to build...or not having to be "taller"...you can be a normal height but have long arms and legs...same issue.:32 (20):


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Yep....being taller sucks ass...harder to build...or not having to be "taller"...you can be a normal height but have long arms and legs...same issue.:32 (20):



I used to be so pissed I was only 5'10" and not over 6' but then I got into bodybuilding and I was happy


----------



## BRICKS

I had a buddy in college I trained with, 5'6", would put up 405 for reps on  the bench.  Used to give him sh*t about his 4 inch ROM between his massive chest and little stubby arms.  

Keep hammering Gibs, take care of that back


----------



## Gibsonator

250 this morning 
25 mins cardio 
lat pull downs x 3 sets of 15
bench press 3 sets of 15
flat db press 4 sets of 10-15
icline hs 4 sets of 15
cable flys 2 sets each of 3 variations
back started hurting a lil so called it a day
fiance bein a beotch so that's fun, I'll just keep to myself til she starts actin right. Gonna take advantage of this sunshine and try to get some color


----------



## motown1002

BRICKS said:


> I had a buddy in college I trained with, 5'6", would put up 405 for reps on  the bench.  Used to give him sh*t about his 4 inch ROM between his massive chest and little stubby arms.
> 
> Keep hammering Gibs, take care of that back



Benching like a T-Rex.  lol


----------



## Gibsonator

251 lbs. 
Training going great, back is probably at about 80% or better, probably give it 2 more weeks before squatting or deadlifting.
Cruise going great, 300 cyp with 50 var/day. 3rd week into the var and damn am i feeling stronger by the day, back to bangin them hundos overhead for reps... good shit.


----------



## John Ziegler

So youre going from 750/600 test/deca plus the .25 adex eod straight into 300/350 test/ana for as a cruise till the next big cycle ?


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> So youre going from 750/600 test/deca plus the .25 adex eod straight into 300/350 test/ana for as a cruise till the next big cycle ?



goddamn right zeigler. you no likey? ("cruise") :32 (17):


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> goddamn right zeigler. you no likey? ("cruise") :32 (17):



The 300 test would be a good cruise but the adding of the anavar makes it even more toxic then the blast itself was


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> The 300 test would be a good cruise but the adding of the anavar makes it even more toxic then the blast itself was



Wanted to try it out and see how it works for me. hence the "cruise". So far so good. Gottta make them gainz son


----------



## Seeker

Zieg has a point. that's practically a cycle. you're a grown man so you do what you want but anyone who blasts/cruises year long should be getting regular, and a do mean regularly every 6 weeks or so bloodwork. if not then you are being very irresponsible with your health. year long cycling is not a joke and shouldn't be taken lightly.  I've made a post long ago addressing this very issue.


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Zieg has a point. that's practically a cycle. you're a grown man so you do what you want but anyone who blasts/cruises year long should be getting regular, and a do mean regularly every 6 weeks or so bloodwork. if not then you are being very irresponsible with your health. year long cycling is not a joke and shouldn't be taken lightly.  I've made a post long ago addressing this very issue.



on my list of to do's bud


----------



## Seeker

Gibsonator said:


> on my list of to do's bud



sorry man, should have been done a number of times by now. And being that the access to private labs is so easy for you, well, pretty care less bro. But hey,  We're here to support and advise each other. The rest is up to the individual


----------



## Gibsonator

agreed, now get off my ass :32 (13):


----------



## Chillinlow

Gibsonator said:


> agreed, now get off my ass :32 (13):



What they charging for private labs?

here $200 test total/free estradiol psa


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm on it dont fill my log chastising me fukkers goddamn


----------



## Gibsonator

here's my fatass 252lbs 
View attachment 5699

View attachment 5700

View attachment 5701


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> here's my fatass 252lbs
> View attachment 5699
> 
> View attachment 5700
> 
> View attachment 5701



 flap jack ......


----------



## Chaos501

Personally when I cruise it’s 200 a week and still that puts your levels higher than the normal scale.... I only know this because I was on 200 a week and came back at 1300. I just take advantage of my docs. They will do bloods when I ask. And my ins covers most of it. Hope your doing well bro!


----------



## Chillinlow

Chaos501 said:


> Personally when I cruise it’s 200 a week and still that puts your levels higher than the normal scale.... I only know this because I was on 200 a week and came back at 1300. I just take advantage of my docs. They will do bloods when I ask. And my ins covers most of it. Hope your doing well bro!




Seems high for 200mg but we are all different 


Hit me up Gibs


----------



## John Ziegler

Chillinlow said:


> Hit me up Gibs



Hes taking a break from all social media probably something to do with the gf im just guessing


----------



## Gibsonator

Working some personal issues out, dropped 9 lbs in less than a week and put 9 back on the following week. Depression can really fukk u up. Thanks for the shout outs 
View attachment 5755

View attachment 5756


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> Working some personal issues out, dropped 9 lbs in less than a week and put 9 back on the following week. Depression can really fukk u up. Thanks for the shout outs
> View attachment 5755
> 
> View attachment 5756



Good to hear from you bro. I was about to get my plane ticket to Cali to start a search party


----------



## Viduus

Glad to see you’re back at it.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Can't stop the gibsonator...


----------



## Jada

gibs keep it up brother, stay focused.


----------



## Gibsonator

edit; will continue on cruise as personal issues dictate going on a blast at the moment is not a good idea.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> k so just started my next blast. 600 test/750 deca 25mg dbol preworkout. starting at 249.about 13% goal is 260 12-13%. not gonna log as much maybe uodate every 4 weeks.. see you fukks in gainzville :32 (9):



How y’all are ya bro? Just curious?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Gibsonator said:


> Working some personal issues out, dropped 9 lbs in less than a week and put 9 back on the following week. Depression can really fukk u up. Thanks for the shout outs
> View attachment 5755
> 
> View attachment 5756



Dude! Looking good!! Awesome ink brother!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Get it brother! You must love torturing yourself with your libido issues:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator

Bullseye Forever said:


> How y’all are ya bro? Just curious?



6'5" 10char


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> 6'5" 10char



Damn steroids made you an inch taller, huh?

Too bad. Now it's nearly impossible for you to look big.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Damn steroids made you an inch taller, huh?
> 
> Too bad. Now it's nearly impossible for you to look big.



measured my height a week or so ago yes I'm actually 6'5. sukk it fag


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> measured my height a week or so ago yes I'm actually 6'5. sukk it fag



Ok......

well, seems like a pretty bone headed move to have thought you were an inch shorter than you actually are for the past decade+. 

Thanks for for the heads up though. I'll be ready for even more of your height-based excuses.


----------



## Robdjents

be nice you two


----------



## Jin

Robdjents said:


> be nice you two



You don't get to thank him for his post where he tells me to "sukk it fag" and then tell me to be nice.


----------



## jennerrator

Gibs is very sensitive......can only say he looks like Arnold and no baby crying happens....LOL

hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> You don't get to thank him for his post where he tells me to "sukk it fag" and then tell me to be nice.



why don't u stay the fukk out my thread dude. u rately have anything constructive to say! you think ur all that but u aint. fukk off dude


----------



## Bro Bundy

How tall are u again?


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> why don't u stay the fukk out my thread dude. u rately have anything constructive to say! you think ur all that but u aint. fukk off dude



Rarely have anything constructive to say?

How many PMs have you received from me checking up on you and giving you advice based on my own failings in previous relationships? 

Two things you cannot take:

1) a joke (even from somebody who obviously cared about you as a person and repeatedly reached out to encourage you)

2) good advice. 

If you had heeded the later from me you might not have ****ed your life the way you recently have. 

There is no indication on any of my posts that I think "I'm all that". You on the other hand.....

And don't worry. I won't waste any more of my life tying to help you or reading about your never ending cycles. 

Bye now.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Rarely have anything constructive to say?
> 
> How many PMs have you received from me checking up on you and giving you advice based on my own failings in previous relationships?
> 
> Two things you cannot take:
> 
> 1) a joke (even from somebody who obviously cared about you as a person and repeatedly reached out to encourage you)
> 
> 2) good advice.
> 
> If you had heeded the later from me you might not have ****ed your life the way you recently have.
> 
> There is no indication on any of my posts that I think "I'm all that". You on the other hand.....
> 
> And don't worry. I won't waste any more of my life tying to help you or reading about your never ending cycles.
> 
> Bye now.



"help" lol fukkoff jin have a great ride on ur high horse


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> "help" lol fukkoff jin have a great ride on ur high horse



You should stop while you can. You're only going to look worse if you keep it up with me. 

This is the last PM you sent me. 

[/QUOTE]

theres a hand few of actual good men that i know that give solid advice and you are one. Sometimes its hard to listen to the truth because it's so easy to run hide and point a finger at others. thanks for reaching out man[/QUOTE]

You are acting more bipolar than Bundy.


----------



## Bro Bundy

gibs less pming and more lifting..270 with abs wont be easy..I expect chin/neck pics in the near future


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> You should stop while you can. You're only going to look worse if you keep it up with me.
> 
> This is the last PM you sent me.



theres a hand few of actual good men that i know that give solid advice and you are one. Sometimes its hard to listen to the truth because it's so easy to run hide and point a finger at others. thanks for reaching out man[/QUOTE]

You are acting more bipolar than Bundy.[/QUOTE]

u are a true piece man


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> k so just started my next blast. 600 test/750 deca 25mg dbol preworkout. starting at 249.about 13% goal is 260 12-13%. not gonna log as much maybe uodate every 4 weeks.. see you fukks in gainzville :32 (9):



Good fukn Mornin Got Damn it !


----------



## Gibsonator

jin i would like to publicly apologize. you come off as an ass at times but i know u mean well. so I'm sorry for talking shit. going through a fukk ton of drama right now. i went yo the gym today, lifted for 3 hours to work out my anger.


----------



## Gibsonator

can i have my chatbox privelages back now lol


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> can i have my chatbox privelages back now lol



Are you in time out ?


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> Are you in time out ?



yea i was being an asshole yesterday pob put me in time out


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> jin i would like to publicly apologize. you come off as an ass at times but i know u mean well. so I'm sorry for talking shit. going through a fukk ton of drama right now. i went yo the gym today, lifted for 3 hours to work out my anger. it helped a lot. so much for staying single lol  funny how these women have been literally waiting for me to be available.  her profession is a tattoo model,  I'll bet she's even crazier than the last, should be fun for a minute...



Apology accepted. No hard feelings. Takes guts to publicly apologize, as a PM would have sufficed. Thank you. I hope you get your life sorted out.


----------



## automatondan

Glad you two made up. Good on you both for handling it well in the end.


----------



## Robdjents

good shit guys!


----------



## Elivo

this is awesome to see.


----------



## Gibsonator

queso, i have moved into the room from 1408 (john cusak) for the time being. Could not stand sleeping (barely) on a love seat at my brother's one night longer. Over priced back to the future shit right here. At least I now have a queen bed and full kitchen. Went shopping for meathead necessities before checking in.
Got in a good training day and put in quite a bit of overtime over the weekend. Will be looking for a spot of my own this week. Weekly rates at a beach city motel are insane. 
Plan from here till when i recover (mentally/emotionally) is to just work/train/spend time with my son and find a chill pad. Once I'm settled in i will then start the proposed blast.
Not sure if anyone cares to read my brain just helps me write it out.


----------



## jennerrator

Just stick to business...it should come first or you’ll never be settled in life...always handle YOUR life first to avoid bullshit issues...life will be good ..trust me:32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator

jennerrator50 said:


> Just stick to business...it should come first or you’ll never be settled in life...always handle YOUR life first to avoid bullshit issues...life will be good ..trust me:32 (17)::32 (20):



thanks jen. I'm a tryin! work in progress.


----------



## Elivo

Have to say that sounds like a really good plan man!!


----------

